# Notebook für die Schule



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*Notebook für die Schule*

Hey zusammen,

da mein derzeitiger Laptop vorige Woche den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich für die Schule fast ein Notebook brauche, hab ich mich nun auf die Suche nach einem neuen gemacht.

Meine grundlegenden* Anwendungsbereiche*:

hauptsächlich Office-Betrieb (mitschreiben, Internet, PDFs, Programmieren in Visual C++, Eclipse, etc...)
in naher Zukunft auch Bild-/Videobearbeitung (Photoshop, Premiere, ev. After Effects)
Gaming in den Freistunden (nicht essentiell für die Kaufentscheidung, höchstens Minecraft oder ähnliches von den Anforderungen her)
*Anforderungen:*
Budget: max. 800€
Bildschirmgröße: am besten 17 Zoll, ein größerer Bildschirm ist denke ich v.a. bei Photoshop vom Vorteil
Bildschirmauflösung: 1600x900 oder 1920x1080
Glare/Matt: unbedingt matt
Akkulaufzeit: wäre toll, wenn ich durch den Tag damit kommen würde (5-7 Stunden), ist aber nicht so wichtig
Besondere Anforderungen: VGA-Anschluss (für den Beamer), wenn möglich mind. 2 Jahre Garantie, 8 GB RAM, SSD

Nach einiger Suche bin ich auf das MSI GP70-2PEi581FD gestoßen, das meine Anforderungen fast ohne Abstriche erfüllt.
Es hat 8GB RAM, ein FullHD Display, i5 mit hohem Takt, VGA-Anschluss, mattes Display mit 17 Zoll, WLAN ac, 2 Jahre Garantie, optisch auch relativ ansprechend.
Die Grafikkarte darin wäre für mich kein Kaufargument, da sie wie bereits erwähnt nicht so wichtig ist für meine Anforderungen. Eine externe zu haben ist aber natürlich auch kein Nachteil.

Das einzige was mir fehlt ist eine SSD, die ich aber relativ günstig nachrüsten könnte, z.B. diese hier. Der Laptop hätte dafür einen 2. Slot.
Außerdem ist die Akkulaufzeit ein Manko, denn die wird denke ich nicht recht hoch ausfallen bei der Leistung, die der Laptop aufgrund der eingebauten Komponenten zieht.
Das kein Betriebssystem dabei ist stört mich nicht, da ich einfach das von meinem alten Laptop weiter verwenden würde. 
Und meiner Meinung nach hat das Notebook ein absolut tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. 

Jetzt würde mich eure Meinung interessieren. Was haltet ihr davon und habt ihr eventuell Alternativen/einen Geheimtipp? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit MSI? Ich würde auf keinen Fall einen Acer nehmen, hab davon schon sehr viel schlechtes gehört. Gute Marken sind meiner Meinung nach Lenovo und ASUS, liege ich da richtig?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Lg desm_


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Moinmoin.
Ich habe mir selber für die Schule ein Laptop gekauft. Nimm um himmels Willen keinen 17,3 Zöller. Ich hab nen 15,6er und der ist mir ehrlich gesagt schon zu groß und zu schwer.
Gegen Acer kann man eig. nichts sagen. Hab selber einen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zumindest ist er nicht schlechter als die ASUS und Lenovo die ich mir angesehen habe.

Anwendungsbereiche sind die selben die ich habe, ich denke dass ich dir da auch weiter helfen kann.

Ich habe mir den gekauft:
https://www.otto.de/p/acer-e5-551g-...speicher-441386347/#variationId=441392084-M24

Da hatte ich das beste gesamtpaket.
-FHD Display (matt)
-8GB RAM
-1TB Festplatte
-ordentlich Leistung

Je nach dem was ich mache hält der Akku rund 5-7 Stunden. Wenn ich nen langen Tag (von 7:50 Uhr bis 14:50 Uhr) habe, reicht der Akku auf jeden Fall aus, vorrausgesetzt ich zocke nicht. Wenn er nur nebenher dudelt oder ich mal was im Inet schaue, komme ich ohne Ladekabel aus.

Ansonsten, gäbe es auch die Intel Alternative, entweder mit i3 oder i5 in Kombination mit der 840m von Nvidia.
https://www.otto.de/p/acer-aspire-v...speicher-455869624/#variationId=455871077-M24

Solche Notebooks gibts auch von ASUS und Lenovo (glaube ich), da kannst du auch selber mal schauen. Die meisten haben halt diesen "hässlichen Anbau" nahmens U. Das sind die Undervoltet Prozessoren, haben nen geringen Takt, damit eine niedrigere TDP bla bla bla. Da gibts aber kaum noch welche ohne diesen"U" Anhang.


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Mein voriger Laptop war auch ein 17 Zöller und bis auf die Tatsache, dass er fast den halben Tisch in Anspruch nimmt, hatte mich die Größe nicht wirklich gestört 
Hatte jetzt letzte Woche den 15,6'' Laptop von meinem Vater mit und da passt einfach gar nichts drauf auf den Bildschirm. z.B. bei Word mit 100% Zoom nur ca. eine halbe Seite usw.

Kann allerdings auch an der Auflösung von nur 1366x768 liegen. Liege ich in der Annahme richtig, dass auf einen 15 Zoll-Laptop mit 1920x1080 gleich viel drauf passt wie auf einen 17 Zöller mit der gleichen Auflösung?
Allerdings ist dann alles viel kleiner, oder? (z.B. die Taskleiste schmäler).

Mir persönlich geht es nicht nur um die reinen Leistungsdaten, sondern auch um die Verarbeitung und Langlebigkeit. Meinen derzeitigen HP Pavilion hatte ich knapp 5,5 Jahre und er machte eigentlich selten Probleme (nur die Wärmeentwicklung machte mir wirklich Probleme, bis ich ihn mit dem Kompressor vom Staub befreit hatte).

Preis-/Leistungsmäßig gibts an deinen Vorschlägen nichts auszusetzen, v.a. die Akkulaufzeit ist top, allerdings bin ich persönlich einfach abgeneigt von Acer. Wurde mir mehrfach davon abgeraten (anscheinend ist der Support auch ziemlich miserabel). Gibt auch eine persönliche Erfahrung, mein Vater hatte davor einen Acer und den musste er glaube ich 4x einsenden, da er defekt war. Natürlich können Acer-Notebooks auch gut sein, ich hab aber einfach persönlich eine Abneigung dagegen


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Liege ich in der Annahme richtig, dass auf einen 15 Zoll-Laptop mit 1920x1080 gleich viel drauf passt wie auf einen 17 Zöller mit der gleichen Auflösung?
> Allerdings ist dann alles viel kleiner, oder? (z.B. die Taskleiste schmäler).



Korrekt. 
Wenn du auf Akkulaufzeit wert legst, solltest du dich nach Laptops mit zwei Akkus umsehen. Meines Wissens gibts das zwar nur bei Workstations (Dell Precision, FSC Celsius etc.) aber vielleicht findet sich ja auch im Mainstream Segment etwas.


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Da hab ich leider keine Erfahrung, aber ist FullHD bei 15,6'' schon zu klein?
Laptops mit 2 Akkus wären mir bei meiner Suche noch keine untergekommen. Außerdem ist die Akkulaufzeit nicht so entscheidend für mich, wäre halt nur ein zusätzlicher Pluspunkt.

Mir wäre noch der Lenovo Y50-70 59436018 ins Auge gefallen.
Er hat einen i7 Quad-Core und nur 15,6'' bei 1920x1080. Außerdem eine 256GB SSD. Nur der VGA-Anschluss fehlt, den könnte man allerdings per Adapter einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Da hab ich leider keine Erfahrung, aber ist FullHD bei 15,6'' schon zu klein?
> Nur der VGA-Anschluss fehlt, den könnte man allerdings per Adapter einfach nachrüsten.



1. Ist definitiv nicht zu klein. Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit einem 15,4" Notebook mit 1920x1200 Bildpunkten! Das mag zwar am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber ich würde niemals wieder zu einer gröberen Auflösung wechseln. 

2. DP-->VGA: Bist du sicher, dass das so einfach ist? Ich habe diese Setup mal ausprobiert. Resultat: kein Bild. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wo das Problem liegt.

Übrigens:
Fujitsu Celsius H710 QuadCore Core i7 2860QM 2,5 GHz 8,0 GB Quadro 1000 2,0 GB | eBay
Mal etwas abseits vom Mainstream. Ich habe ein Celsius, was nun 8 Jahre alt wird und nach wie vor tadellos funktioniert. Für den Fall, dass du etwas für die Ewigkeit suchst.
Der hier ist sogar noch robuster:
DELL Precision M4600, QuadCore i7 2820QM 4 x 2,3GHz, Full HD 15,6 ZOLL | eBay


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



Hilps schrieb:


> 1. Ist definitiv nicht zu klein. Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit einem 15,4" Notebook mit 1920x1200 Bildpunkten! Das mag zwar am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber ich würde niemals wieder zu einer gröberen Auflösung wechseln.


Gut zu wissen. Und die Schrift ist dabei nicht zu klein?


Hilps schrieb:


> 2. DP-->VGA: Bist du sicher, dass das so einfach ist? Ich habe diese Setup mal ausprobiert. Resultat: kein Bild. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wo das Problem liegt.


HDMI -> VGA z.B. hier. DisplayPort haben die wenigsten Laptops, außer das MacBook, und dort funktioniert DP -> VGA.


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also wenn du noch keine 70 Jahre alt bist (und davon gehe ich aus), wirst du keine Probleme haben. Natürlich ist es auf einem 17" angenehmer, aber das ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Ich habe beispielsweise gar keinen Notebookrucksack bzw. Tasche, wo ein 17" reinpasst. 15,6" hat schon Vorteile bei der Mobilität.


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also einen 70-jährigen Schüler hätte ich noch nirgends gesehen 
Ich war auch schon bei unserem nächstgelegenen Mediamarkt, allerdings haben die Notebooks dort alle so ein eigenes Overlay und kein gewöhnliches Windows, da fällt es mir schwerer das einzuschätzen.
Und das 15'' deutlich mobiler sind ist natürlich klar. Ich werde mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Der MSI GP60-2PEi585FD wäre so ca. das 15,6'' Pendant zu dem von mir im Anfangspost erwähnten MSI-Notebook, mit nur 500GB HDD. 
Der MSI GP60-2PEi781FD hätte einen Quad-Core i7 mit 1 TB HDD (wobei mir die Kapazität egal ist, ich hab alles auf einem USB-Stick).
Was gibts generell für Erfahrungen mit MSI? Ich habe noch nicht viel schlechtes darüber gehört.

Nichts für ungut, aber deine Vorschläge sagen mir optisch nicht wirklich zu 
Leistungsmäßig sind sie für den Preis echt gut, allerdings auch Gebrauchtware.
Natürlich geht es primär um das innere, gefallen sollte mir mein zukünftiger Laptop aber auch.


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Kann ich verstehen, auch wenn mir die Optik so ziemlich egal ist 
Im mittleren Preissegment habe ich nicht so die große Erfahrung. Von Acer würde ich dir auch abraten, habe schon einige dieser Dinger reparieren müssen. Auch HP hat teilweise grob schlechte Serien. Das selbe gilt für FSC und wohl auch für Dell. Pech kann man also überall haben. Ich kann dir nur raten, such dir ein Modell, bei dem du mehr als zwei Jahre Garantie bekommst (wenn möglich auch auf den Akku). Leider sind viele Geräte nur noch auf zwei Jahre Lebensdauer ausgelegt, was eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung ist. Ich denke, bei Dell hast du da die besten Chancen. Auch kannst du dort noch etwas konfigurieren. Der support ist meiner Meinung nach auch ok. Es wird zwar immer viel gemeckert, aber das sind meistens Leute, die die Gesetze nicht kennen und meinen, sie müssten beim kleinsten Fehler ihr Geld zurück bekommen.

Achso: Da du viel schreiben willst: schau dir unbedingt die Tastaturen der in Frage kommenden Notebooks genauer an und teste sie wenn möglich. Da gibt es nämlich gravierende ergonomische Unterschiede. Die Tastatur meines Notebooks kotzt mich beispielsweise seit 8 Jahren an , das sollte dir hoffentlich erspart bleiben.


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die Garantie ist mir auch sehr wichtig, die Notebooks mit einem Jahr hab ich gleich alle aussortiert. Über 2 Jahre hatte ich allerdings noch nirgends gesehen. Und auf Akku und Netzteil sowieso immer nur 6 Monate...
Und eine Garantieverlängerung um 1 Jahr kostet z.B. bei Notebooksbilliger.de zwischen 50-75€, und gilt nur für Kunden aus Deutschland (ich komme aus Österreich).

Bei Dell hab ich wieder das Problem, dass die fast ausschließlich "glare"-Displays im Angebot haben.
Bei MyLemon hätte ich einen Dell mit mattem Display gefunden, der hat aber keinen HDMI-Anschluss und nur einen Dual-Core mit nur 1,7GHz 
Sonst hab ich von Dell noch nichts schlechtes gehört, mein Vater hat derzeit auch einen, der keine Probleme macht.

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Laptops gleicher Serie bzw. mit gleichem Design dieselbe Tastatur haben? Sonst könnte es nämlich schwierig werden


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Laptops gleicher Serie bzw. mit gleichem Design dieselbe Tastatur haben? Sonst könnte es nämlich schwierig werden



Ich denke schon.
Hier kannst du auch nochmal schauen. Sind allerdings recht teuer. Dafür optional bis zu vier Jahre Garantie.
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.
> Hier kannst du auch nochmal schauen. Sind allerdings recht teuer. Dafür optional bis zu vier Jahre Garantie.
> mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies



Hab ich bereits. Sind tatsächlich sehr teuer für das was sie bieten.
Hab mal 2 Laptops mit meiner Wunschkonfiguration angehängt. Das übersteigt mein Budget bereits ohne Garantieverlängerung 
Allerdings sehen die Schenker-Notebooks ganz gut aus.


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Bei der CPU könntest du noch einsparen. Der i5 ist im Prinzip nur ein höher getakteter i3. Also würde ich hier den i3 4100M nehmen, der sollte ausreichen.
Ansonsten ist das natürlich schon ein stolzer Preis. Jedoch ist allein das IPS Panel schon ne Menge wert, das darf man nicht unterschätzen.  Ein gutes Display ist unersetzlich. Du siehst schon, wenn es neu und schick sein soll, wirds teuer


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

So würde der günstigere noch 834€ kosten, und zwar ohne Grafikkarte.  Mit 4 Jahren Garantie würde mich der Spaß 954€ kosten. Allerdings sind 4 Jahre Garantie natürlich auch was wert.
Das ist übersteigt mein Budget dann doch etwas. Außerdem stimmt hier für mich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht, auch wenn er ein super Display hat und gut verarbeitet ist.
Und der i3 4100M würde für meine im Anfangspost genannten Anforderungen tatsächlich genügen?

Gibt es keinen Laptop bis 800€, der vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, halbwegs gut aussieht, gut verarbeitet ist, eventuell mit 2-3 Jahren Garantie?


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Nun ja, Videobearbeitung sehe ich kritisch. Sowohl mit dem i3 als auch mit dem i5. Der Rest sollte kein Problem sein.
Also ich sehe zwei Kandidaten: Das MSI GP60 und das Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E540.
Das MSI hat nicht so das tolle Display und ist (auch im idle) recht laut. Das Lenovo hat auch kein gutes Display, ist aber wenigstens leise.


----------



## desm_ (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Videobearbeitung von FullHD-Material funktioniert nicht einmal bei meinem Desktop-PC komplett ruckelfrei. Ist nicht so wichtig, wäre nur praktisch gewesen.

Das MSI GP60 war sogar bereits in meinen Lesezeichen. Hohe Lautstärke ist natürlich nicht gut, vor allem wenn es in der Klasse leise ist 
Hab grad mal einen Testbericht überflogen. Dort steht ebenfalls, dass es viel zu laut ist. Dafür bleiben die Komponenten schön kühl. Als Alternative wird ein Acer empfohlen.

Das ThinkPad wird im Test empfohlen, da gibt es aber im Allgemeinen viele verschiedene Varianten, ich hab jetzt nur welche mit 4GB RAM gefunden...
Bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher und die Garantie (nur 1 Jahr) schaut diese Version ganz ok aus, wenn die Wartungsklappe zum Erweitern des RAMs einfach zu erreichen ist, soll es nicht daran scheitern.
Windows müsste auch nicht unbedingt dabei sein, denn ich hätte bereits eine Lizenz von meinem alten Laptop.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

MSI GE60-2PCi745FD (0016GF-SKU13) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre meine Empfehlung... Ist im Preisrahmen, hat einen i7-QuadCore und ne GTX850M. Reicht also sogar für einige Grafikkracher und ist im Preislimit. MSI-Notebooks sind auch ziemlich gut (und sehen auch relativ gut aus... Würde nicht mit so einem 30x50x4cm-Klotz in die Schule kommen wollen.


----------



## desm_ (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Bzgl. der Lautstärke wird das MSI GE60-2PCi745FD höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht leiser sein als andere MSI-Modelle, oder?
Das einzige Problem an dem Notebook (neben der eventuell zu hohen Lautstärke) sehe ich darin, dass es mit Aufrüstung auf SSD und 8GB mein Budget übersteigt. Der Prozessor wäre natürlich v.a. für Videobearbeitung interessant.
Als GPU würde die 840M auch mehr als aus reichen, ich habe nicht vor "Grafikkracher" damit zu spielen


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

RAM lässt sich meistens ganz einfach nachrüsten (außer bei meinem alten Dell, bei dem sich ein slot gut zugänglich befand und für den anderen der komplette Laptop zerlegt werden musste ). Die Frage wäre nur, ob die Hersteller so fies sind und ein Garantiesiegel über die RAM-Abdeckung kleben.
Ansonsten bekommst du bei ebay den RAM sicher sehr günstig.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

MSI klebt zwar über eine Schraube ein Siegel, das heißt aber noch nicht dass die Garantie gleich weg ist, die gucken dann nur genauer, ob der eventuelle Fehler ein Verschulden des Users ist.

Und gut, ich kann von meinem GE40 nicht behaupten dass es sehr leise ist. Im Akkubetrieb läuft das Ding aber deutlich leiser als im Netzbetrieb - und in einem üblich lautem Klassenraum bekommt man das Ding unter Office-Last nicht wirklich mit. 

Würde dir zwar empfehlen eher nen Monat auf ne SSD zu verzichten und diese dann nachzurüsten (da es mMn. ein ganz großer Fehler ist an der Grafikleistung zu sparen, ne 850M ist doppelt so schnell wie ne 840M... Und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es dann doch irgendwann das Bedürfnis mit dem Ding intensiver zu spielen ), wenn du die  Leistung aber wirklich nicht brauchst, würde ich dieses Notebook nehmen und ne SSD nachrüsten.

MSI GP60-2PEi781FD (0016GH-SKU83) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial M550 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Es kommt aufs Fach drauf an - teilweise ist es schon sehr ruhig bei uns 
Wenn die 850M doppelt so schnell ist, wäre es schon überlegenswert. Da die Notebooks sonst fast identisch sind, bis auf den kleineren RAM und die 500 GB Festplatte. Und das bei fast selben Preis.

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist, bei ubook gäbe es in 2 Wochen auch wieder Notebooks.
Das ist eine österr. Plattform, wo es immer zu Semesterbeginn gute Laptops und Tablets zu einem guten Preis gibt (mit 3 Jahre Garantie). Allerdings nicht unbedingt günstig.
Der einzige Haken daran ist, dass ich noch 2 Wochen warten müsste und auch nicht weiß, ob ein passendes Angebot dabei ist.

Was ich auch noch gefunden hätte, als Angebot speziell für Schüler wäre onCampus. Da müsste ich mich aber registrieren, um die Angebote zu sehen. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob das von meiner Schule aus auch geht. Weil dort steht nur für "Studierende, FH-SchülerInnen, wissenschaftliche MitarbeiterInnen, LehrerInnen, DozentenInnen oder Eltern von Studierenden".

Gerade noch gefunden:
Lenovo ThinkPad® L540 Modell 20AUS00N00 mit 128GB M.2 SSD + 500GB HDD & 8GB RAM - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
Lenovo ThinkPad® L540 Modell 20AUS00N00 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

Einmal mit 128GB SSD+500GB HDD und einmal mit 256GB SSD um 25€ teurer.
Der Laptop sagt mir auch echt zu. FullHD Display, 8GB RAM, SSD und ansprechendes Design.
Prozessor und Grafik sind nicht so umwerfend, da stellt sich dann wirklich die Frage, ob die interne GPU des Prozessors für meine Verhältnisse ausreicht. Da hab ich leider echt keine Ahnung.

Sonst wäre Lenovo allgemein ein Vorteil, da Lenovo meiner Meinung nach für gute Qualität steht. Vor allem die ThinkPads.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Sicher mögen die ThinkPads ziemlich gut sein, ich finde die Dinger aber trotzdem für das Gebotene viel zu teuer. Sofern du dein Notebook nicht gerade durch die Gegend wirfst (), sollte auch jedes höherwertigere Notebook den Schuleinsatz ohne Schäden überleben.  Die beiden ThinkPads die du dir da ausgeguckt hast sind zwar fürs reine Mitschreiben ausreichend, allerdings ist die Grafikleistung der HD4600 ziemlich für die Tonne. Die Akkulaufzeit ist dafür aber auch wieder bedeutend besser. Wie gut Minecraft auf ner HD4600 läuft kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich  beurteilen.

onCampus scheint offensichtlich ausschließlich Apple-Zeugs zu vertreiben... Fällt in annehmbar schnell vermutlich ausm Preisbereich.  Apple ist dafür halt "In"... 

Bei uBook kannst du ja mal gucken (müsstest halt warten...), allerdings vermute ich mal, dass die da auch eher solche Studentennotebooks verkaufen werden....

Hier mal die 850M:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Hier die 840M:

NVIDIA GeForce 840M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und hier mal die HD4600. 

Im Test: Intel HD Graphics 4600 - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Die 15,6"-MSI-Notebooks haben wie ich gerade sehen musste leider den Nachteil, dass die Akkulaufzeit mit 3 - 4h je Modell beim Surfen über WLAN halt nicht so pralle ist. Dies betrifft dann aber bei MSI auch die Modelle mit einem Core i5 bzw. einer 840M. Leider betrifft dieses Problem auch sämtliche andere Notebooks mit einer Core i7 QuadCore-CPU in diesem Preisbereich...

Wenn ein DualCore eine Option wäre, könnte man dafür deutlich bei der Akkulaufzeit und der Grafik zulegen...

Mit GTX850M/860M:

Notebooks mit CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core/Dual-Core, CPU TDP ab 15W, CPU-Typ: Core i7-4/Core i5-4/Core i5-5, Hauptspeicher: ab 8GB, Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): NVIDIA (dediziert), GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 8 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutsc

Mit GT840M:

Notebooks mit CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core/Dual-Core, CPU TDP ab 15W, CPU-Typ: Core i7-4/Core i5-4/Core i5-5, Hauptspeicher: ab 8GB, Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): NVIDIA (dediziert), GPU-Serie: GeForce 8 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschlan

Kannst ja mal rumgucken. 

Würde dann dieses Notebook wählen:

http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-y50-70-59428452-a1129496.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Hat wirklich Leistung satt, immerhin ne SSHD sowie 8GB RAM und einen FullHD-Bildschirm. Das Modell hat halt nur nen Glare-Bildschirm.  Hier ein Test vom gleichen Notebook, nur mit 16GB RAM und einem Core i7 4700HQ...

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y50-70-Notebook.121178.0.html

Die Akkulaufzeit dürfte mit 4,5h sogar ziemlich in Ordnung gehen, zumal der i5 theoretisch sogar noch etwas stromsparender sein dürfte.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> Gegen Acer kann man eig. nichts sagen. Hab selber einen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zumindest ist er nicht schlechter als die ASUS und Lenovo die ich mir angesehen habe.


Oh welch grausame Unwahrheit!  Nicht nur, dass ich mittlerweile ALLE in der Familie und Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis missioniert habe die ACER da zu lassen wo sie hin gehören (im Laden), nein; sie sind mir dankbar und ich hab seit dem wesentlich weniger zu tun mit diesen Möhren! Es waren einfach immer die ACER die aufgrund von Festplattendefekten, kaputten Gehäusen, kaputten Gehäuseschaltern, Wackelkontakten etc. zu mir kamen und die zu öffnen ist auch nicht unbedingt einfach! 
Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf in dem Budget was von Lenovo, Fujitsu oder was Gebrauchtes von Apple. Lies dir mal meine beiden Beiträge hier durch, dann verstehst du mich vielleicht etwas besser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/374174-notebook-fuer-uni-bib-geuscht.html


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Fujitsu mag zwar ganz gut sein, jedoch bieten die kaum (billige) und in der Grafikleistung performante Notebooks. 

Und wieso so auf Lenovo geschworen wird kann ich auch nicht verstehen... Besonders die gelobten ThinkPads sind oft schweinemäßig teuer. Weiß ja nicht wie deine Erfahrungen mit MSI-Notebooks sind, aber ich kann mich da nicht beschweren.


----------



## desm_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sicher mögen die ThinkPads ziemlich gut sein, ich finde die Dinger aber trotzdem für das Gebotene viel zu teuer. Sofern du dein Notebook nicht gerade durch die Gegend wirfst (), sollte auch jedes höherwertigere Notebook den Schuleinsatz ohne Schäden überleben.  Die beiden ThinkPads die du dir da ausgeguckt hast sind zwar fürs reine Mitschreiben ausreichend, allerdings ist die Grafikleistung der HD4600 ziemlich für die Tonne. Die Akkulaufzeit ist dafür aber auch wieder bedeutend besser. Wie gut Minecraft auf ner HD4600 läuft kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich  beurteilen.


Warum mich bei dem ThinkPad besonders anspricht ist das ansprechende Design, trotz der Robustheit. Dafür ist eben trotz des hohem Preises keine GPU drin. Und Minecraft dürfte auf der HD4600 tatsächlich laufen 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> onCampus scheint offensichtlich ausschließlich Apple-Zeugs zu vertreiben... Fällt in annehmbar schnell vermutlich ausm Preisbereich.  Apple ist dafür halt "In"...
> 
> Bei uBook kannst du ja mal gucken (müsstest halt warten...), allerdings vermute ich mal, dass die da auch eher solche Studentennotebooks verkaufen werden....


Das mit onCampus hatte ich mittlerweile auch schon raus gefunden 

Ebenfalls  habe ich herausgefunden, dass ubook höchstwahrscheinlich ziemlich die gleichen Notebooks bringt wie das Projekt Neptun aus der Schweiz. Dort wäre mir am ehesten das 3. EliteBook 850 G2 ins Auge gestochen. Kostet 1295 CHF. Wäre natürlich interessant wie der Preis bei ubook dann aussieht, tendentiell denke ich eher niedriger, da das Lohnniveau in der Schweiz höher ist. Allerdings ist der gleiche Laptop bei Geizhals für knapp 1750€ gelistet, was wiederum dagegen spricht 

Apple ist generell zu teuer und ich mag Windows einfach mehr. Auch wenn MacOS sicher auch seine Vorteile hat und die MacBooks echt edel aussehen. Da ich vor habe in die Medientechnik zu gehen wäre Apple sicher kein Nachteil, aber aufgrund der Kompatibilitätsprobleme (sehe ich bei den Mac-Usern in unserer Klasse, dort funktionieren die wenigsten Programme, die wir brauchen) und dem Preis kommt es eher nicht infrage.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die 15,6"-MSI-Notebooks haben wie ich gerade sehen musste leider den Nachteil, dass die Akkulaufzeit mit 3 - 4h je Modell beim Surfen über WLAN halt nicht so pralle ist. Dies betrifft dann aber bei MSI auch die Modelle mit einem Core i5 bzw. einer 840M. Leider betrifft dieses Problem auch sämtliche andere Notebooks mit einer Core i7 QuadCore-CPU in diesem Preisbereich...
> 
> Wenn ein DualCore eine Option wäre, könnte man dafür deutlich bei der Akkulaufzeit und der Grafik zulegen...


Das wäre natürlich der große Vorteil des ThinkPads, da es mit der HD 4600 nicht so viel Leistung ziehen würde, wie du auch bereits erwähnt hast.
Grafik ist für meinen Anwendungsbereich nicht so wichtig, da hätte ich lieber einen besseren Prozessor und eine SSD.



chischko schrieb:


> Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf in dem Budget was von Lenovo, Fujitsu oder was Gebrauchtes von Apple. Lies dir mal meine beiden Beiträge hier durch, dann verstehst du mich vielleicht etwas besser: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht


Hab ich mir bereits vor einigen Tagen durchgelesen und war sehr hilfreich. Leider hast du nichts zu MSI geschrieben, hattest du damit zufällig auch schon Erfahrungen? 

Was ich auch noch gefunden habe wäre das Lenovo Y50-70 59436018. Es bietet bis auf einen VGA-Anschluss alles was ich gerne hätte und hat auch noch eine fette GTX 860M und einen Quad-Core i7 eingebaut. Ist zwar 100€ über meinem Budget, könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen. Im Test werden v.a. das Display und die Tastatur kritisiert. Ist natürlich auch fragwürdig ob ich sich die GPU wirklich lohnt, da der Laptop nicht primär dem Gaming dient.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Der Y50-70 wäre natürlich die beste Wahl... i7-QuadCore, 8GB RAM, GeForce GTX860M und ne 256GB-SSD. Die Akkulaufzeit passt auch...

Ich würde aber generell nie bei der Grafik keinesfalls sparen bzw. knapp kalkulieren, denn wenn du irgendwann doch das Bedürfnis nach Grafikleistung hast musst du im Zweifelsfall wieder neu kaufen.

Das EliteBook 850 G2 hat nur eine Stromspar-CPU und eine R7 260M - die ist langsamer als eine 840M.
Sind halt HPs Businessnotebooks der Oberklasse -> teuer.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Hab ich mir bereits vor einigen Tagen durchgelesen und war sehr hilfreich. Leider hast du nichts zu MSI geschrieben, hattest du damit zufällig auch schon Erfahrungen?
> 
> Was ich auch noch gefunden habe wäre das Lenovo Y50-70 59436018. Es bietet bis auf einen VGA-Anschluss alles was ich gerne hätte und hat auch noch eine fette GTX 860M und einen Quad-Core i7 eingebaut. Ist zwar 100€ über meinem Budget, könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen. Im Test werden v.a. das Display und die Tastatur kritisiert. Ist natürlich auch fragwürdig ob ich sich die GPU wirklich lohnt, da der Laptop nicht primär dem Gaming dient.



VGA Anschluss: Hab dasselbe Problem bei meinem DELL Arbeitsrechner, einfach einen Adapter mit bestellt von DELL und die Sache hat sich. 

MSI hat halt einen sehr starken Fokus auf Gamer. Grundsätzlich halte ich MSI für eine sehr gute Marke die einen exzellenten Ruf unter Gamern für ihre Hardware und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis genießt aber in Sachen Laptops bin ich da nicht voll und ganz überzeugt da mir aber auch die persönlichen Erfahrungen fehlen. Hab auf ner LAN auf der ich zu Besuch war vor ca. 6 Monaten mal einen halben Tag mit nem recht starken (auch teuren) MSI Gaming Laptop gezockt auf FHD und mittleren Details ne super flüssige Sache. Qualitätsanmutung war ebenfalls gut nur die Tastatur hat sich etwas durch gebogen aber das hat nicht weiter gestört. Mehr Erfahrung habe ich leider nicht mit MSI Laptops. Ich denke aber nicht, dass sie die richtige Wahl für dich explizit sind da sie wie gesagt einen anderen Fokus haben. Lenovo hat da sehr viel mehr deine Zielgruppe im Fokus. 

In Sachen GPU: Eine dedizierte GPU braucht natürlich immer mehr Strom als iGPUs aber da stehe ich etwas weniger konservativ dazu: So manche Präsentation, Animation, FullHD Film, einfach Anwendung bringt eine iGPU schnell an ihre Grenzen deswegen würde ich immer wenn möglich auf eine dedizierte GPU setzen. Mein jetziger DELL Arbeitsrechner hat keine und es nervt manchmal schon wenn ich einfach 3D Animationen/Simulationsergebnisse präsentieren will und das Bild ruckelt... 

Das Y50-70 kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe es vor ca. 2 Wochen für einen ehem. Kommilitonen besorgt und neu aufgesetzt etc. und das Gerät ist einfach, robust, gut ausgestattet, P-L geht in Ordnung (gibt Besseres, zweifelsohne!) und einfach zu warten. Negativpunkte sind korrekt angebracht aber ich erinnere mich nicht wirklich an ausgedehnte Sitzungen mit Laptop im Park/Grünen in meiner Studienzeit... Draußen arbeitet man dann doch eher selten. Drinnen hatte ich selbst keine Probleme. Und die Tastatur ist natürlich eine Laptoptastatur... das kann man nicht bestreiten aber es wäre mir nun nicht besonders aufgefallen bzw. ein KO Kriterium in meinen Augen. 
In anderen Worten: Angesichts deines Budgets, Bedürfnisse und Pläne: Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits!


----------



## desm_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das EliteBook 850 G2 hat nur eine Stromspar-CPU und eine R7 260M - die ist langsamer als eine 840M.
> Sind halt HPs Businessnotebooks der Oberklasse -> teuer.


Dann wird es wohl nichts mit dem HP EliteBook. Sonst hätte ich bei Projekt Neptun auch keine wirklich tollen Angebote gefunden, zumindest rein vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her. Interessant wären natürlich noch die Euro-Preise bei ubook.
Allgemein sind es schon alles Top-Geräte mit ausschließlich hochwertigen Komponenten und alle mit 3 Jahre Garantie, aber meiner Meinung nach für das Gebotene einfach zu teuer.



chischko schrieb:


> VGA Anschluss: Hab dasselbe Problem bei meinem DELL Arbeitsrechner, einfach einen Adapter mit bestellt von DELL und die Sache hat sich.
> 
> MSI hat halt einen sehr starken Fokus auf Gamer. Grundsätzlich halte ich MSI für eine sehr gute Marke die einen exzellenten Ruf unter Gamern für ihre Hardware und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis genießt aber in Sachen Laptops bin ich da nicht voll und ganz überzeugt da mir aber auch die persönlichen Erfahrungen fehlen. Hab auf ner LAN auf der ich zu Besuch war vor ca. 6 Monaten mal einen halben Tag mit nem recht starken (auch teuren) MSI Gaming Laptop gezockt auf FHD und mittleren Details ne super flüssige Sache. Qualitätsanmutung war ebenfalls gut nur die Tastatur hat sich etwas durch gebogen aber das hat nicht weiter gestört. Mehr Erfahrung habe ich leider nicht mit MSI Laptops. Ich denke aber nicht, dass sie die richtige Wahl für dich explizit sind da sie wie gesagt einen anderen Fokus haben. Lenovo hat da sehr viel mehr deine Zielgruppe im Fokus.


Bei MSI befürchte ich auch, dass ich einfach nicht deren Zielgruppe bin. Auch wenn das Y50-70 prinzipiell auch auf Gaming ausgelegt wäre.
Den VGA-Adapter kenne ich bereits 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich würde aber generell nie bei der Grafik keinesfalls sparen bzw. knapp kalkulieren, denn wenn du irgendwann doch das Bedürfnis nach Grafikleistung hast musst du im Zweifelsfall wieder neu kaufen.





chischko schrieb:


> In Sachen GPU: Eine dedizierte GPU braucht natürlich immer mehr Strom als iGPUs aber da stehe ich etwas weniger konservativ dazu: So manche Präsentation, Animation, FullHD Film, einfach Anwendung bringt eine iGPU schnell an ihre Grenzen deswegen würde ich immer wenn möglich auf eine dedizierte GPU setzen. Mein jetziger DELL Arbeitsrechner hat keine und es nervt manchmal schon wenn ich einfach 3D Animationen/Simulationsergebnisse präsentieren will und das Bild ruckelt...


Ihr habt mich überzeugt, keine integrierte GPU 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der Y50-70 wäre natürlich die beste Wahl... i7-QuadCore, 8GB RAM, GeForce GTX860M und ne 256GB-SSD. Die Akkulaufzeit passt auch...





chischko schrieb:


> Das Y50-70 kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe es vor ca. 2 Wochen für einen ehem. Kommilitonen besorgt und neu aufgesetzt etc. und das Gerät ist einfach, robust, gut ausgestattet, P-L geht in Ordnung (gibt Besseres, zweifelsohne!) und einfach zu warten. Negativpunkte sind korrekt angebracht aber ich erinnere mich nicht wirklich an ausgedehnte Sitzungen mit Laptop im Park/Grünen in meiner Studienzeit... Draußen arbeitet man dann doch eher selten. Drinnen hatte ich selbst keine Probleme. Und die Tastatur ist natürlich eine Laptoptastatur... das kann man nicht bestreiten aber es wäre mir nun nicht besonders aufgefallen bzw. ein KO Kriterium in meinen Augen.
> In anderen Worten: Angesichts deines Budgets, Bedürfnisse und Pläne: Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits!


Dann spricht derzeit sehr viel für das Y50-70.  Bzgl. der Tastatur könnte ich noch bei unserem lokalen Mediamarkt vorbei schauen. Als ich letzte Woche dort war hatten sie ein (zumindest gleich aussehendes) Modell von Lenovo.

Wie siehts aus mit notebooksbilliger.de? Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen damit? Auf TrustPilot fallen die Berichte, besonders nach dem Kauf, nicht besonders positiv aus.

Würde sich eurer Meinung nach eine Garantieerweiterung auf 3 Jahre auszahlen?
Kostet 70€ und mit Unfallschutz 140€. Normalerweise gehe ich sehr sorgsam mit meinen Geräten um, die 140€ wären deshalb denke ich schlecht investiert, auch wenn trotzdem mal was passieren kann.
Allgemein kann ich doch hoffentlich davon ausgehen, dass das Notebook länger als die 2 Jahre Garantiezeit durchhält, oder?


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Dann spricht derzeit sehr viel für das Y50-70.  Bzgl. der Tastatur könnte ich noch bei unserem lokalen Mediamarkt vorbei schauen. Als ich letzte Woche dort war hatten sie ein (zumindest gleich aussehendes) Modell von Lenovo.
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit notebooksbilliger.de? Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen damit? Auf TrustPilot fallen die Berichte, besonders nach dem Kauf, nicht besonders positiv aus.
> 
> ...



Uiuiui so viele Fragen zu solch später Stunde!  
Also: Ich hab eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit notebooksbilliger.de gemacht. Die haben hier auch nen Laden in München, wo ich natürlich jederzeit rein wackeln kann... Auch sonst online habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, weiß aber das nicht immer alles reibungslos verläuft v.A. bei Retouren etc. Wenn man keine Filiale in der Nähe hat ist das schonmal negativer.

Gerantieerweiterung: Finde ich fast schon dreist. Bei conrad bekommt man das z.B. automatisch und kostenfrei wenn man eine (kostenfreie und für jeden frei zu habende!) Kundenkarte hat und bei Saturn/Media Markt gibt es auch immer wieder so Aktionen bei denen man sowas bekommt. Ich würde mir das doppelt überlegen und versuchen das Gerät bei Conrad o.Ä. zu bekommen und den Mehrpreis von 70 Euro vielleicht hier zahlen dafür, das man eine Filiale hat wo man rein wackeln kann. 
140 Euro für Unfallschutz ist schon ne Ansage aber die hier aufgeführten Merkmale und Beispiele sind etwas schwammig dennoch bin ich ein Fan vom Lenovo Support und ihrer Kulanz und unterstelle ihnen nun einfach mal sie werden professionell agieren. Ich muss aber dazu sagen ich habe seit 2002 Laptops privat und habe noch NIE was drüber verschüttet oder einen gar runter geworfen... 
Das kommt nun ganz darauf an: Bist du ein Schussel? Ja: Nimm es! Nein: Lass es!


----------



## desm_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Bei conrad.at kostet das Y50-70 1030€ (im deutschen Shop kostet es 30€ weniger), allerdings mit Windows 8.1, welches ich nicht brauche. 

Von einer kostenlosen Garantieerweiterung hätte ich nichts gefunden, ich könnte mir nur eine "48 Monate Langzeit-Garantie" für 59€ hinzukaufen. Und die ist auch sehr schwammig formuliert meiner Meinung nach. Conrad Store gäbe es in knapp 100km Entfernung von mir, das wäre aber nicht so schlimm. Die ConradCard gibt es auch in Österreich, die 36 Monate Garantie nur in Deutschland...

Ein Schlussel bin ich nicht, deshalb werd ichs wohl bleiben lassen


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Oh! Wusste nicht, das du aus dem schönen Österreich kommst. Ja kann sein, dass es da anders ist. 
Tip: Ich hab für mein Apple Zeuch auch nie was zusätzliches (Apple Care) abgeschlossen als ich gekauft hab sondern immer erst wenn ich gemerkt habe, dass es Risiken gibt. So z.B. für mein iPhone weil ich es wirklich immer dabei habe und es schonmal sein kann, das es runter fällt, deshalb habe ich das erst ca. 9 Monate nach dem Kauf abgeschlossen. 

Beobachte dich einfach selbst: War es manchmal schon knapp, dass es runter fällt oder du über ein Kabel stolperst o.Ä.? Wenn ja kannst du diese Versicherungen ja auch noch später separat kaufen


----------



## desm_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Dann würde ich doch eher zu notebooksbilliger tendieren, da es dort 130€ günstiger ist.

Garantieverlängerung geht vermutlich hier, richtig? Wenn ich dort die Seriennummer des Y50-70 eingebe, kommt bei mir ein Fehler... (evtl. ist "59436018" auch nicht die Seriennummer )


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die Seriennummer steht i.d.R. unten auf deinem Gerät und ist absolut einmalig. Das kannst du erst machen, wenn du das Gerät vor dir hast. 
Evtl. steht sie auch in der Bedienungsanleitung oder einer separaten Karte/Zertifikat/o.Ä.


----------



## desm_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Gut zu wissen. Ich könnte mir echt gut vorstellen, dass es das Y50-70 wird. Die 49 Stück, die es noch bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt werden morgen am Abend nicht schon weg sein, oder? 

Gibt es so praktische Hülle zufällig auch für das Y50-70? Ich hätte nämlich keine gefunden.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Nein, ich denke die restlichen 49 werden nicht sofort weg sein außer es lesen nun 49 weitere Notebooksuchende hier enthusiastusch und völlig extatisch mit und wollen Dir zuvor kommen 

Mei so Taschen gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer. Alleine schon bei Notebooksbilliger findest du unter dem Zubehör ja etwa 7 verschiedene. Also da kannst du nehmen was du willst. Sollte alles was über 10 Euro kostet einigermaßen was taugen.


----------



## desm_ (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Zur Zeit sind es noch immer 49, ich bin erleichtert 

So ein dünnes Sleeve hätte ich bei notebooksbilliger nur das gefunden:
Pedea Notebooksleeve "Trend" bei notebooksbilliger.de

Und das ist von den Maßen etwas zu groß geraten, also würde das Notebook höchstwahrscheinlich nicht perfekt sitzen. Das Sleeve für das ThinkPad ist allerdings etwas zu klein.
Ich denke so ein Case ist aber am praktischsten, da es vor Kratzern schützt und am besten in die Schultasche passt. Eine größere Tasche schützt zwar besser, ist dafür nicht so handlich. Am besten wäre natürlich beide Varianten zu besitzen


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich würde es folgendermaßen machen: Erst einmal den Laptop bestellen und die Liefrung abwarten. Manchmal ist da schon eine Art Sleeve o.Ä. dabei. Bei meinem Dell war auf einmal eine richtig gute Umhängetasche dabei inkl. Gurt und Platz für alle Dokumente und sogar halbwegs wasserdicht mit gumierten Reisverschlüssen etc. Die nutze ich nun jeden Tag. 
Sollte keine Tasche/Sleeve dabei sein würde ich das Gerät einfach nehmen und ab in den nächstgrößeren Elelktrohandel... da gibt es immer recht viele als Zubehör und dann nimmst einfach die die am besten passt.


----------



## desm_ (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Perfekt, genauso werde ich  es machen 

Bevor ich mir den Laptop bestelle, werde ich nochmal zum Mediamarkt fahren um das Modell live zu begutachten. Müsste theoretisch dieses sein, sonst hätte ich zumindest im Onlineshop keines gefunden. 
Da es noch immer 49 Stück gibt, werde ich das spätestens am Wochenende in Angriff nehmen. Ich dachte die würden schneller weg gehen, da einige Laptops, die ich mir voriges Wochenende als Lesezeichen gespeichert habe bereits ausverkauft sind 

Die einzige meiner Meinung nach berechtigte Kritik meiner Eltern ist, dass ich zuhause auch schon einen teuren, leistungsfähigen Gaming-Rechner stehen habe (s. mein Profi), und damit dann redundant 2 davon habe. Wobei ich den Laptop zuhause definitiv nicht nutzen werde, sondern nur in der Schule und evtl. wenn ich sonst wo unterwegs bin.


----------



## chischko (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ja finde ich auch immer gut! Ich meine du wirst mit derm Gerät viele Stunden zubringen und seine Freunde und v.A. Freundin schaut man sich ja auch vorher erstmal an und lernst sie kennen bevor man viele Lebensstunden mit ihnen verbringt 

Es wird wenn dann weniger an den übrigen 49 Stück liegen (BTW: Jetzt gerade nur noch 41 Stück) sondern an einer Sortimentsumstellung oder Restpostenabverkauf o.Ä. Ich würde wirklich nicht mehr zu lange warten... will nun keine Hektik verbreiten... 

Hm naja ganz unrecht haben deine Eltern ja dann nicht! Aber das Gerät welches du dir zulegen willst ist ja auch kein Gaming Laptop sondern wirklich ein solides mobiles Arbeitsgerät, das auch mal dazu genutzt werden kann im Zug paar Runden zu zocken o.Ä. Kannst ihnen als Zusatzargument ja mal sowas wie das MSI GT80 oder das GT72 unter die Nase halten mit den Worten "DAS sind Gaming Laptops!"


----------



## desm_ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Wenn mir das Y50-70 dann live auch noch zusagt, tendiere ich doch sehr stark dazu.

Was mich dann doch noch ein wenig ins Zweifeln bringt, ob das Y50-70 das richtige ist, ist dass ein Freund heute auch meinte, er findet so ein teures Notebook etwas übertrieben, wenn ich zuhause eine Gaming-Kiste stehen habe und den Laptop sowieso nicht zum Spielen verwende. Hier würde wieder dein Argument entkräften, dass die GPU auch zum Arbeiten super ist. Ich denke mit dem Laptop wäre sogar FullHD-Videoschnitt möglich, oder? Quad-Core i7, 8GB RAM und eine gute GPU sollten da doch ausreichen.
Außerdem meinten meine Mitschüler auch, dass die 256GB SSD zu klein wäre. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sie aber reichen, da ich nur Windows und Programme drauf packe und meine Daten sowieso extern auf einem großen USB-Stick speichere. Probleme könnte es nur z.B. beim Videoschnitt geben, da müsste ich dann mit einer externen HDD arbeiten, worunter wieder die Performance leidet.

Was ich noch in den Kommentaren bei notebookcheck.com gelesen habe ist, dass dort die User die Qualität der Wartungsklappe bemängeln. Anscheinend brechen dort sofort kleine Plastikteile beim Öffnen ab. Darin würde ich schon ein Problem sehen, z.B. wenn ich den Laptop von Staub befreien möchte.

Was ich auch noch gefunden hätte, wäre das Dell Latitude 3540. Es kostet 760€, hat keinen HDMI-Anschluss, einen Dual-Core i5 und eine deutlich schlechtere GPU. Im Test schneidet es allerdings recht gut ab und gefällt mir auch optisch. Ich denke aber, dass sich die 140€ Aufpreis für das Lenovo-NB lohnen, da es überall bessere Komponenten hat. Und ohne OS hat das Latitude im Prinzip nur Komponenten um ~660€ verbaut. Von der Leistung sollte es aber theoretisch schon reichen, da ich den Laptop hauptsächlich zum Mitschreiben verwende. Und Photoshop lief sogar auf meinem 5,5 Jahre alten Laptop ohne Probleme. Für andere leistungshungrige Tätigkeiten könnte ich im Notfall auch auf die Schulrechner ausweichen. Natürlich wäre es aber praktischer, wenn es mein Laptop selbst packen würde.


----------



## chischko (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also jetzt muss ich eines gestehen: Du hast jede deiner Fragen ja selbst beantwortet und einem Monolog soll man ja nicht antworten 

Ich weiß nicht wie viel oder wenig Ahnung deine Mitschüler haben ... Ich spreche ja immer nur aus meiner Perspektive. 

Ich greife dennoch mal ein paar Themen aus deinem Monolog auf: 
- Wartungsklappe: Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hatte schon einige von den Dingern offen vor mir aber in der Hand zufallen ist mir noch nie einer. Klar brechen mal bei ungeschickter Handhabe oder beim 20. mal öffnen diese kleinen Platikclips ab... das tun sie aber wirklich bei jedem! 
- FHD Videoschnitt: Ja, ist möglich, wenn auch natürlich kein Vergnügen wenn du es mal auf einem 16-Kern MacPro gemacht hast aber möglich ist es! Ich mach es auch ab und an auf meinem Windows System (siehe Signatur) wenn ich daheim bin oder eben unterwegs mit meinem MBP im Zug oder so und es geht! Tadellos! Mit 16 Gb macht's noch etwas mehr Spaß aber 8 reichen aus! 
- SOLLTEN deine allwissenden MitSCHÜLER () Recht behalten mit der Behauptung, 256GB seien nicht ausreichend: Mach die Erfahrung selbst und wenn Du zu selben Meinung kommst: Tausch sie einfach!  Die Erfahrung wirst du denke ich frühestens in einem Jahr machen und bis dahin sind 512er weit günstiger oder du haust gleich ne 1TB SSD oder ne 2 TB HDD oder ne 2TB SSHD rein.... Flexibilität haste ja mit dem System. Meine persönliche Meinung habe ich ja gesagt: 256er als System plus Ext HDD
- Dell ist ein klasse Anbieter der einen sehr professionellen Kundenstamm im Fokus hat. Beruflich bin ich schwer begeistert von der Philosophie und den Konzepten. Du zahlst aber auch entsprechend dafür und da musst du dich halt entscheiden: Ich persönlich verdiene mein Geld mit dem DELL Gerät und deswegen habe ich mich dafür entschieden, denn jede Stunde, die ich nicht damit arbeiten kann verlieren ich und die Firma Geld. Deswegen hat man auf extreme Robustheit, Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität gesetzt ohne auf den Preis zu achten. Ich habe keine High-End Maschine hier stehen, aber dennoch kostet sie über 1.500 Euro und das nur für Office Betrieb. Du zahlst für den Namen und ggf. für Serviceleistungen etc. Bei Lenovo (in diesem hier diskutierten Fall) ist das etwas anders: Hier zahlst du für höherwertige Komponenten die aber vielleicht nicht so robust aber dafür schneller sind. 
Da musst du nun selbst entscheiden. Der von dir ausgesuchte Dell Rechner kann sicher alles was du damit machen wolltest (außer evtl. FHD Videobearbeitung) und du sparst noch Geld.


----------



## chischko (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

PS: Das Dell hat keine SSD und wie gesagt DAS ist für mich eine der wichtigsten Sachen an einem PC/Laptop und mMn die größte Entwicklung im Comsumer IT Bereich der letzten 5 Jahre. 4K wird das nächste aber erst wenn es massentauglich ist, bisher nur was für Enthusiasten. FHD oder WQHD ist heute mMn Standard.


----------



## desm_ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Danke für den ganzen Input! Das Vergnügen mit einem 16-Core MacPro zu arbeiten hatte ich leider noch nicht . Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Laptop dank i7 sogar schneller als mein Standrechner wäre.
Bzgl. der SSD werde ich das auch so machen, denke aber wie bereits gesagt, dass 256GB für meine Zwecke ausreichen.

Ich war heute beim Mediamarkt und hab mir den Lenovo-Laptop live angesehen und er hat mir sehr zugesagt. Sieht viel besser aus als auf den Produktbildern, der Deckel sieht auch nicht so schlimm aus wie gedacht. Mattes schwarz wäre mir zwar lieber, ist aber eigentlich ganz ok. Die "Innenansicht" gefällt mir auch gut und damit hatte ich dort schon die Entscheidung getroffen, mir das Notebook zuzulegen. War zwar die 4K-Variante um 1500€, so schlimm wird das Display des 900€-Modells wohl auch nicht sein. Wenn man den Laptop umgedreht hat konnte man schon durch die Lüftungsschlitze sehen, dass sich dort sehr viel Staub angesammelt hat. Müsste man also öfter reinigen.
Auch wenn es für mich viel Geld ist, hoffentlich hält die Investition wieder mind. 5 Jahre - wie der letzte Laptop.

Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage zu dem Y50-70: Kann man irgendwie herausfinden, ob dort noch eine Kepler-GPU drin ist? Hab nämlich öfters gelesen, dass manche Modelle noch eine Kepler-Karte haben. Und falls ja, wäre das wirklich so schlimm? (ich meine gelesen zu haben, man spricht von 10% weniger Leistung)

Was auch noch interessant wäre ist jetzt doch noch die Garantieverlängerung. Da es bei notebooksbilliger.de derzeit eine Aktion mit 20€ Rabatt gibt und die Verlängerung auf 3 Jahre somit nur 50€ kostet. Wäre definitiv eine Überlegung wert. Auch weil ich so die eventuelle geplante Obsoleszenz umgehen könnte, sollte der Laptop kurz nach den 2 Jahren einen Defekt zeigen. Theoretisch könnte ich aber bei Lenovo auch noch kurz vor Ablauf die Garantie verlängern, was ich sonst auch noch nirgends gesehen hätte. Könnte allerdings halt eventuell teurer sein in 2 Jahren. Mich würden auch noch die Preise der Garantie bei Lenovo selbst interessieren - eventuell ist sie dort generell günstiger als bei notebooksbilliger. Konnte leider nichts dazu finden.

Werde dann morgen Nachmittag das Notebook bestellen, ohne irgendwelche Zusätze (Tasche etc.). Wahrscheinlich habe ich das Pech, dass morgen alle weg sind oder ein anderer von dir erwähntes Szenario eintrifft. Hoffentlich nicht, würde aber zu mir passen


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

ux303la von asus


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die Aktion von NBB klingt ganz gut... da würde ch persönlich auch überlegen bzw. zuschlagen.
Kepler Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten....


----------



## desm_ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich hätte es auch noch mal versucht und konnte leider auch nichts bzgl. Kepler/Maxwell-GPU herausfinden.

Und die Aktion ist leider nicht wirklich gut - bei Cyberport gibts die Garantieverlängerung ohne Rabatt um 45€, bei Alternate um 60€. Was immer dabei steht ist "Service mit Einsendung durch den Kunden". Heißt das, ich muss auch für die Versandkosten aufkommen?
Und noch eine Frage, sollte mir das Notebook doch nicht zusagen, kann ich das bei Notebooksbilliger.de einfach ohne Probleme zurücksenden, auch wenn ich es bereits geöffnet und Windows installiert habe? (ich würde natürlich zuvor die Festplatte formatieren)

Was mir auch gerade eben erst aufgefallen ist, dass das Lenovo Y50-70 gar kein DVD-Laufwerk hat. Ist aber nicht so tragisch denke ich, da man es außer evtl. zum Filme schauen heutzutage kaum mehr braucht.
Habe mir in meinen Standrechner eines eingebaut, und außer mal zum Brennen von CDs/DVDs eigentlich noch nie wirklich verwendet. Nur bräuchte ich dann ein Windows 8-ISO, da ich sonst nicht wüsste, wie ich mir ein OS drauf installieren kann 
Anscheinend kann man ein ISO direkt hier downloaden.  Laut Heise kann ich auch einen Windows 8-Key verwenden, wenn ich Windows 8.1 installiere. Ist das soweit richtig?

Und zum Schluss noch: 
Auf den Abbildungen im Internet ist die Enter-Taste meistens schmäler/nur 1 Taste hoch. Beim Mediamarkt war es aber eine ganz normale Enter-Taste, wie auf so ziemlich jeder Tastatur. Ist das generell beim deutschen Tastaturlayout so? 
Den Akku kann man auch nicht herausnehmen, oder? Ist es schlecht für die Lebensdauer, wenn er jedes Mal lädt, dann wieder 5 Min. von Stromnetz, dann wieder Netzbetrieb etc. und falls ja, kann man dem Akku irgendwie sagen, dass er nicht laden soll?


----------



## Exception (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Notebooksbilliger haben Rückgaben  nicht so gerne,  da wird man sehr schnell gesperrt. Die Rückgabe an sich ist dort aber problemlos. 
Ohne optisches Laufwerk  kann man sich auch  ein externes Laufwerk kaufen. Hin und wieder braucht man das vielleicht doch und die sind nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## desm_ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Gut zu wissen. Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht vor, dort in nächster Zeit nochmal was zu kaufen, wäre also egal.
Und wenn ich wieder mal was kaufe, registriere ich mich halt mit dem Namen meiner Eltern, Verwandten etc.


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also den Akku KANN man herausnehmen! Das wäre das erste Lenovo, wo das nicht geht, welches mir bekannt wäre. 
CD/DVD Laufwerk: Ja, ab und an braucht man eins, hab eins vor nem Jahr für 30 Euro bei Amaz** gekauft und gut is. Läuft sogar mit Mac. 

Bzgl. Tastaturlayout: Das ist soweit ich weiß nicht exakt genormt und deswegen kann es schonmal zu Abweichungen kommen. Windows kanst du sogar via USB STick installieren (Tipp: unbedingt USB 3.0 verwenden, sonst dauert es ewig ) 

Nein ein Win8 Key und ein Win8.1 Keys sind nicht kampatibel soweit ich mich erinnere. Das war nen ziemliches HickHack das auf meinem MBP zum laufen zu kriegen weil ich nen 8er Key hatte und nen 8.1er Image.... wie ich es genau gelöst habe weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. War aber keine Magie und es gibt zahllose Howtos da draußen


----------



## desm_ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Den Akku kann man schon herausnehmen, aber man muss dafür das Gehäuse aufschrauben. Hab ich gerade noch extra ein Video dazu gesucht, geht ohne Öffnen leider nicht.
Deswegen meinte ich auch, ob man dem Akku eventuell "sagen" kann, dass er nicht laden soll. Da das ständige Laden/Entladen schlecht für die Lebensdauer ist.

Dann kann ich nur hoffen das alle deutschen Tastaturen das selbe Layout haben.

Windows hab ich bereits öfters per USB-Stick installiert, um einen  "Clean Install" durchzuführen. Hab gerade nochmal gegoogelt, mittlerweile dürfte es möglich sein, Windows 8.1 mit Windows 8-Key zu aktivieren. Stand so in mehreren deutschen und englischen Quellen.

Unterstützen heute alle modernen Laptops das Feature, dass die interne GPU statt der dezidierten genutzt wird, wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird? Oder müsste das explizit in der Artikelbeschreibung dabei stehen?

Noch ein letztes Mal bzgl. der Garantieverlängerung: Ist es sinnvoll, die Garantie über die Standardgarantie hinaus zu verlängern, um der geplanten Obsoleszenz zu entgehen? Oder gibt es sowas bei Lenovo gar nicht?

Und wegen dem Display: Du sagtest, dass du bereits ein Y50-70 in der Hand hattest. Ist es wirklich so schlimm? Und war es auch die gleiche Version? Da es auch welche mit 4K-Display gibt. 
Im Internet liest man echt nur schlechtes über das Display. Und da ich mit dem Laptop auch mit Photoshop arbeiten möchte, wäre eine gute Farbdarstellung schon wichtig.


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ah OK jetzt verstehe ich dich... Poar ich weiß nicht, ob man das abstellen kann.... da bin ich leider überfragt... frag das vllt mal in nem separaten Threat... das wird denke ich mal mehrere Leute interessieren. Aber nur so viel: Eigentlich ist es gut wenn ein Akku oft geladen und entladen wird... v.A. wenn es nahezu vollständig geschieht... Zumindest sollte es desöfteren gemacht werden... 

8 vs. 8.1 Key: Ok, dann hast du da nen aktuelleren Wisensstand... ist bei mir schon bissl was her, dass ich Win auf meinem MBP installiert hab. 

Dedizierte GPU wird im regelfall selbstständig abgeschaltet durch Windows, da die heutigen Laptops ja daraif ausgelegt sind Energie zu sparen... Sicher beantworten kann Dir das aber nur ein Test oder vielleicht findest du dazu was bei Dr. Google. 

Garantie: Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob es richtig oder falsch ist.... ich nehme Zusatzgarantien nur bei wirklich häufig verwendeten Produkten und teuren Produkten aber nur wenn es sich im Rahmen hält... Das musst du absolut selbst entscheiden ob es dir das wert ist! 

Display: Wie du richtig sagtest... ich hatte eins in der Hand aber hab nun nicht auf die Farbtreue etc. geachtet sondern es nur wieder auf Vordermann gebracht und paar Tests durchlaufen lassen..... ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass ich kotzen musste beim Anblick des Bildschirms... Das was ich hatte war NICHT die 4K Variante.


----------



## desm_ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass NVIDIA-Grafikkarten per Treiber das Feature unterstützen, die dedizierte GPU auszuschalten. (Quelle)

Bzgl. des Akkus gibt es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, von Vorteil wäre es natürlich, wenn man ihn herausnehmen könnte. Da sich schon alleine die hohen Temperaturen im Laptop negativ auf die Lebenszeit auswirken. Letztendlich kann man bei einem nicht herausnehmbaren Akku nicht viel machen. Die ThinkPad-Akkus ließen sich alle herausnehmen, u.a. dafür zahlt man bei dem Modell wahrscheinlich den hohen Aufpreis...

Anscheinend bietet Lenovo auch eine "Energy Management Software" an. Ob die für das IdeaPad funktioniert weiß ich nicht, hab davon eigentlich nur in Zusammenhang mit dem ThinkPad gelesen. Da kann man auch einiges konfigurieren, z.B. das der Akku sich erst wieder auflädt, wenn er weniger als 80% Kapazität hat. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.

Das mit der Garantie überlege ich mir nochmal, morgen bestelle ich dann wirklich 

In den ganzen Tests hört man wirklich viel schlechtes über das Display, aber ich werde mich dann selbst davon überzeugen. Hoffentlich reicht es für meine Ansprüche, denn bis auf das Display, das fehlende Laufwerk und den fehlenden VGA-Anschluss wäre der Laptop wirklich perfekt für mich. Das Display  (bzw. allgemein das Notebook) soll auch an Screen Tearing leiden. Sieht man in dem Youtube-Video bei ca. 5:25 ganz gut.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Das mit der abschaltbaren dedizierten GPU ist gut wissen, danke für den Post inkl. Quelle! 

Ja! Probier das it der Energy Management Software! Wenn sie dich nicht im Alltag einschränkt und nicht zu viel Ressourcen frisst oder als Betriebsbremse fungiert und dabei noch den Akku schon: Klare Sache! Nutzen! 

Kleine Randotiz zum Thema Akku: Ich finde es schön und bemerkenswert, wenn sich Leute so viele Gedanken rund um ihre anzuschaffende Technik machen, jedoch gibt es einen schönen begriff, der droht bei Dir wahr zu werden: "Overengineering"... So typisch deutsch alles bis ins letzte durchzudenken, jedes Eventualitätsszenario zu simulieren und Vorkehrungen zu treffen. Ich hab das bei meinem ersten Laptop vom ersten eigenen richtigen Gehalt genauso gemacht... und was war? Nach 4 Monaten war der Akku ständig drin und ich hab mir nach 2 Jahren einen neuen originalen Akku gekauft für 80 Euro und gut war's. Die Umstände sich selbst im Alltag an seine eigenen Pläne zu halten ("Ich entlade den Akku immer ganz und lade zu 100% auf und dann nehme ich ihn raus bis ich das Gerät wieder mobil brauche" o.Ä.) sind auf Dauer zu groß. Deswegen nur ein Rat: Übertreibe es nicht mit den Gedanken an Eventualitäten! Schaff dir ein wirklich schönes, gutes Stück Technik an, das dich treu begleiten wird aber lass dich nicht davon beherrschen es zu hegen und zu pflegen 

Hm in der Tat ist das Tearing bemerkbar... aber wenn du das vermeiden willst musst du (befürchte ich) dein Geldbäumchen noch kräftig gießen und zu nem echten vollwertigen Gaming Laptop greifen (MSI oder ASUS), die dann aber schnell (!) bei über 1.500 Euro liegen... Mein Rat: Schaff es dir an, mach nen Benchmark oder spiel was drauf und bilde dir selbst ein Urteil. Wenn du meinst du kommst damit nicht über mehrere Jahre klar: Zurück damit und noch weiter sparen oder eine Alternative suchen (bin gerne wieder zu Diskussionen mit Dir bereit )


----------



## desm_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Meinen letzten (und gleichzeitig ersten Laptop) habe ich damals gekauft, ohne mich vorher irgendwo zu informieren. Er kostete damals 800€ und bot leistungsmäßig meiner Meinung nach nicht das, was er sollte. Deshalb wollte ich mich vor meinem nächsten Kauf besser absichern 



chischko schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst du kommst damit nicht über mehrere Jahre klar: Zurück damit und noch weiter sparen oder eine Alternative suchen (bin gerne wieder zu Diskussionen mit Dir bereit )


Und bei der Rückgabe machen die bestimmt keine Probleme, wenn ich das Gerät schon benutzt habe (sofern keine Kratzer etc. dran sind)? Könnte ich die Garantieverlängerung auch zurück geben, wenn ich das Notebook zurück gebe? Konnte dazu leider nichts finden.
Und sollte das Display unter Pixelfehlern leiden, kann ich den Laptop auch umtauschen, oder?
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, bestelle mir selten so teure Gerätschaften im Internet 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch noch für deine Hilfe bedanken, ich schätze es echt, dass es hier Leute wie dich (und natürlich auch noch viele andere) gibt, die hier in ihrer Freizeit andere kostenlos beraten.
Natürlich ebenfalls danke an alle anderen, die mir hier geholfen haben. Besonderer Dank geht auch noch an Hilps und iGameKudan!


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die Rückgabe sollte problemlos laufen, solange eben nichts an Overclocking versucht wurde o.Ä. 
Wie es mit der Rückgabe der Zusatzgarantie aussieht weiß ich nicht aber mMn solltest du die nicht abschließen, bevor du dir sicher bist, das Gerät zu behalten. Damit erübrigt sich die Frage ohnehin 
Pixelfehler sind ein klarer technischer Mangel und ein Umtauschgrund.


----------



## desm_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also könnte ich die Zusatzgarantie auch später einzeln dazukaufen, ohne ein Gerät? Dachte das würde nachträglich evtl. nur mehr bei Lenovo selbst gehen.
Wenn ja,hätte es keine Eile, da ich sie bei Cyberport um knapp 50€ sowieso immer bekommen würde. Für was die da 5€ Versandkosten wollen ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel 

Eine bestimmte Anzahl an Pixelfehlern sind erlaubt. Wenn man einen Fernseher oder auch Laptop in einem Geschäft kauft, ist das kein Grund zur Reklamation.
Darum würde ich mir einen Fernseher auch nur online kaufen. Bei Amazon war ich mir sicher, dass die das ohne Probleme zurücknehmen, innerhalb 14 Tagen sollte ich aber auch bei Notebooksbilliger ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückgeben oder wahrscheinlich auch umtauschen können.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht bei online getätigten Kaufverträgen ist natürlich genauso bindend für NBB wie auch Amazon o.Ä. (wobei ich Amazon hier als SEHR kulant und kundenorientiert erlebt habe!)


----------



## desm_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Laptop ist bestellt. Sollte so gegen Mittwoch/Donnerstag ankommen.
Werde mich dann wieder melden


----------



## desm_ (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

So der Laptop ist heute angekommen und Windows 8.1 ist bereits installiert. Ging echt schnell, war in unter 10 Minuten fertig 
Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Treiber ich alle brauche. Da die teilweise riesig sind (bis zu 500MB), möchte ich mir nur das Nötigste herunterladen. 
Ich denke Realtek, NVIDIA und USB 3.0 brauche ich mal auf jeden Fall.

Normalerweise brauche ich Treiber für die Geräte, die im Geräte-Manager als "Unbekannt" gelistet sind, oder?  
Brauche ich für alles andere keine Treiber?

Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo Y Series laptops :: Y50 70 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (AT)


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Vergleic die Treiberversionen im Gerätemanager. Ich würde mir schon mal die Zeit nehmen und wirklich alle Treiber einmal installieren, auch wenn sie einmalig einen großen Download darstellen aber das sollte initial gemacht werden. Chipset, GPU, Sound, Netzwerk, USB, Peripherie (z.B. Webcam) etc. sind die wichtigsten Treiber.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> So der Laptop ist heute angekommen und Windows 8.1 ist bereits installiert. Ging echt schnell, war in unter 10 Minuten fertig



Kannst ja mal noch 2-3 Bilderchen posten


----------



## desm_ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

So, hab jetzt mal die meisten Treiber der Lenovo-Seite installiert. Für USB 3.0 braucht man unter Windows 8.1 keine Treiber, das BIOS-Update, Intel Management Engine und Intel Rapid Storage Technology hab ich auch nicht installiert. Den Bluetooth-Treiber auch nicht, da in der Systray bereits ein Bluetooth-Symbol ist und der Treiber 500 MB groß ist. Andere Frage: Kann ich Bluetooth unter Windows 8 tatsächlich nur über die Systemeinstellungen deaktivieren? (der Laptop hat keine FN-Taste dafür)

Erster Eindruck des Laptops ist generell positiv, auf die Tastatur muss man aber etwas fester draufhauen 
Mit dem Touchpad komme ich auch noch nicht ganz klar, hoffe das bessert sich noch. Hab mal kurz Minecraft drauf getestet, wenn ich mich da hin und her bewege reagiert die Maus irgendwie immer erst beim zweiten Mal.

Manchmal hört man so ein Art leises "zirpen", hört sich für mich an wie ein HDD- oder Laufwerkskopf, der sich bewegt. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Laptop keines von beiden hat. Woran könnte das eventuell liegen?
Hab mir gerade nochmal ein Terdown-Video angesehen, es kommt von der Stelle wo die SSD liegt.

Das Display ist tatsächlich nicht besonders, wenn man gerade darauf schaut könnte ich mich allerdings nicht beschweren. Sobald man sich etwas nach unten neigt wird es aber richtig schlimm. Die Farben sehen einfach komplett anders aus und z.B. ein YouTube-Video schauen macht so definitiv keinen Spaß mehr. Hier wird die Zeit zeigen ob mich das so enorm stört.
Ich werde mal ein wenig bei anderen Laptops schauen, vielleicht haben das die meisten und ich empfinde es nur so stark weil ich es weiß. Ich könnte nicht einmal sagen, wie das bei meinem alten Laptop war. Kann ich leider auch nicht mehr austesten, da ich nicht mal den Bildschirm zum Laufen bekomme.

Die Lautsprecher sind für einen Laptop richtig gut und zur Leistung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht wirklich damit gearbeitet habe. Bei Minecraft Singleplayer hatte ich konstant 30 FPS. Sagt aber jetzt nicht wirklich viel aus 

Bilder reiche ich spätestens Sonntag nach, versprochen


----------



## desm_ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hab mal etwas recherchiert, das Geräusch könnte eventuell von Kondensatoren in der SSD kommen. Hab ich auf mehreren Seiten gelesen, z.B. hier.
Wäre für mich definitiv ein Rückgabegrund, da es hörbar und mMn ziemlich nervig ist. Gibt es hier eventuell einen Festplatten-Spezialisten, der mir weiterhelfen kann? 
Eigentlich möchte ich es vermeiden, den Laptop zurück zu senden, da es ein ziemlicher Aufwand ist und jetzt schon Windows, Treiber etc. installiert sind.

CrystalDiskInfo spuckt auch nichts aus, bei einem steht bei Grenzwert 10, sonst passt alles. Kann da allerdings nicht wirklich was raus lesen.
Die SSD ist eine "LITEONIT LCS-256M6S". 

Das Problem tritt erst seit heute auf, gestern war es noch nicht (hatte gestern nur 1x Ubuntu per USB-Stick gebootet, Windows 8.1 und den NVIDIA-Treiber installiert, also nicht lange damit gearbeitet).


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Puh! Da kann ich dir leider gar nicht helfen außer vielleicht mal paar Fragen zu stellen: Tritt es bei bestimmten Betriebsmodi auf oder ist es permanent? Lass mal hiermit nen Benchmark durchlaufen und horch mal mit


----------



## desm_ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hab ich gerade durchlaufen lassen. Die Werte sind, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, eigentlich recht gut. Zumindest die Sequentiellen.
Tendenziell tritt es eher auf, wenn auf der Platte geschrieben wird, jetzt gerade steht er aber nur im Idle neben mir und er macht auch diese Geräusche. Sind treten aber nicht ständig auf.

Während das Tool durchgelaufen ist, war das Geräusch am Anfang bei Sequentiell da, danach war es weg. Obwohl die SSD eigentlich gerade voll belastet wurde.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hm... Werte sehen in Ordnung aus mMn. 
Hm schwierig bei so nem diffusen Fehlerbild ne Analyse durchzuführen... sorry, da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner... Evtl. neuer Threat?


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Erstmal sorry für die Verspätung, ich hatte die letzten Tage immer lange Schule und keine Zeit, um hier zu antworten. Dafür hab ich jetzt ein paar Bilder und auch einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zum Lenovo Y50-70.

*Optik, Tastatur, Touchpad*
Grundsätzlich macht das Gehäuse für mich einen hochwertigen Eindruck, die Unterseite besteht aus Metall, die Arbeitsfläche aus mattem Kunststoff. Mit der Tastatur komme ich noch immer nicht ganz klar, da man relativ fest drauf drücken muss, damit auch wirklich jeder Tastendruck funktioniert. Mit der roten Beleuchtung ist die Tastatur aber optisch sehr ansprechend. Mit dem Touchpad komme ich im Großen und Ganzen ganz gut klar, auch wenn es für mich persönlich nicht ganz optimal ist.

*Display*
Wie schon bereits in den vorigen Beiträgen und bei so ziemlich jedem Test erwähnt, ist an dem Display echt nichts dran. Für die Preisklasse sollte da deutlich mehr drin sein. Da ich aber immer frontal hineinschaue, finde ich es persönlich nicht so schlimm. Sofern keine zu starke Lichtquelle auf das Display scheint, sieht man auch noch seitlich recht gut drauf. Vor allem bei Blickwinkel von unten ist das  Bild grauenhaft. Hab auch in den Bildern 2 Beispiele davon.

*Leistung*
Subjektiv betrachtet ist das Notebook schnell, wie man es von den Komponenten erwartet. Hab schon kurz Borderlands 2 drauf gespielt und lief sehr flüssig. Zu den FPS oder allg. Benchmarks kann ich leider nichts sagen, mir reicht es, wenn es für meinen Eindruck flüssig läuft. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Laptop noch nie richtig ausgelastet habe. Doch dazu weiter unten mehr.

*Akku*
Ich habe den Akku bisher 1x entladen und bin damit knapp 5 Schulstunden durchgekommen. Habe das Notebook dabei nicht ausgelastet, nur mitschreiben mit Office, eventuell ein wenig Internet und das bei niedriger Displayhelligkeit. Akku ist also eher Durchschnitt.

*Festplatte*
Die Festplatte bzw. die SSD ist mein größtes Problem mit dem Laptop. Wie bereits in anderen Beiträgen erwähnt macht sie relativ komische Geräusche. Hab im freigegebenen Ordner eine Datei "Coil_Whine.mp3" angehängt, wo das Geräusch zu hören ist. In der Schule hätte ich es noch kein einziges Mal gehört, auch wenn es leise war. Eigentlich positiv, da ist es leider trotzdem noch. Auch wenn es mir so vorkommt, als wäre es seltener geworden.

*Lautstärkeentwicklung*
Bis auf das erwähnte Manko der SSD ist das Notebook im Office-Betrieb flüsterleise, auch bei Borderlands konnte man nur leicht die Lüfter drehen hören. Könnte mich also generell nicht beschweren.

*Sonstiges*
Der Sound der JBL-Lautsprecher klingt für ein Notebook echt verdammt gut, ist allerdings für meine Anwendungszwecke nebensächlich. Die USB-Anschlüsse sind etwas schwergängig, man hat v.a. bei den USB 3.0-Anschlüssen oft das Gefühl, man reiße den ganzen Anschluss gleich mit.  Bei der Installation von Windows 8.1 per USB-Stick gab es anfangs auch ein kleines Problem, dieses YouTube-Video schaffte da recht schnell Abhilfe. Aktuelle Treiber konnte man direkt von der Lenovo-Seite herunterladen, sehr vorbildlich 

===============

Ich bin mir noch immer nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das Notebook letztendlich behalten werde, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich die Geräusche der SSD und das Display bei einem so teuren Gerät akzeptieren kann (eine weitere Sorge meinerseits bzgl. der Rückgabe ist, dass er bei notebooksbilliger bereits als ausverkauft gelistet ist). Optisch sagt er mir allerdings sehr zu. Was auch noch interessant wäre, ob sich notebooksbilliger auf einen reinen Tausch der SSD einlassen würde, also ohne Rücksendung des kompletten Gerätes.

Dann kommt noch das 2. Problem, welches ich bei Leistung bereits kurz angesprochen habe.

Beim Testen des Laptops ist mir klar geworden, dass der Laptop deutlich überdimensioniert ist. Die CPU taktet teilweise nur bei 0,8-1,2 GHz und die dedizierte GPU hatte ich außer bei Borderlands sowieso noch nie laufen. Also würde auch ein Laptop reichen, der deutlich weniger Power hat. Angenommen ein Dual-Core i5, 8GB RAM und eine etwas schlechtere GPU. Vor allem der Dual-Core würde sich auch positiv auf die Akkulaufzeit auswirken.

Ich weiß wie bereits erwähnt nicht, ob ich ihn nun behalten soll. Trotzdem starte ich mal den Versuch, einen schwächeren Laptop mit folgenden Anforderungen zu finden:

Gute Verarbeitung
mind. i5 Dual-Core (nicht extra niedrig getaktet)
8 GB RAM
evtl. dedizierte GPU
mind. 256GB SSD, die nicht fiept 
15,6'' matt mit FullHD-Auflösung, am besten mit IPS-Display (nicht zwingend)
anständige Akkulaufzeit (mind. 4-5 Stunden im Office-Betrieb)
Leistung sollte für anspruchslose Spiele wie TrackMania, Minecraft,.. reichen
kein Betriebssystem notwendig
mind. 2 Jahre Garantie
Weiterhin wünschenswert: VGA-Anschluss, eventuell DVD-Laufwerk
Vom Budget her max. 900€, wobei ich denke, mit diesen Anforderungen sollte es deutlich günstiger gehen. Hauptsächlich wird damit im Unterricht mit geschrieben, im Internet gesurft, programmiert (derzeit Java, PHP, C, in Zukunft auch C#) und in Photoshop gearbeitet. Premiere und 3D-Modellierung muss eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein, könnten theoretisch auch die Schulrechner. Alles was er zu den erwähnten Tätigkeiten mehr kann, wäre natürlich ein tolles Zusatzfeature. Das erwähnte sollte er sehr schnell machen, wofür denke ich v.a. die SSD verantwortlich wäre.

Der Beitrag ist jetzt doch relativ lange geworden, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, meine Fragen zu beantworten 
Hier noch der Link zu den versprochenen Bildern. Das nervige Geräusch der SSD-Spulen ist ebenfalls dabei. Das Notebook hätte übrigens 2x in die Schachtel hinein gepasst 

Lg desm_


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Oha! Das hört sich weniger begeistert an! Schade! Hatte gehofft, du hast da mehr Freude dran.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Letztendlich hört sich mein Fazit schlimmer an als es ist, da ich hauptsächlich das Negative erwähnt habe. Wäre das Geräusch nicht, würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zögern, ihn zu behalten. 
Ich bin mir halt nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob der Laptop die 900€ wert ist. Eben wegen dem nervigen Geräusch der SSD und auch allgemein dem schlechten Display. Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man das Display einfach kalibrieren kann? Konnte dazu leider nichts finden, eventuell kann man da auch noch etwas rausholen.
Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich die Leistung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht brauche. Hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte, eine leistungsfähige CPU kann nie schaden (außer bzgl. der Akkulaufzeit)


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Displaykalibrierung ist schwierig! Da kenn ich mich nicht aus! 
Aber hey! Ganz klar! Spulenfiepen darf nicht sein bei nem 900 Laptop!! Umtauschen wär halt noch ne Option... vielleicht ist es bei nem anderen Gerät nicht so... 
Also an der CPU würde ich nicht sparen...Leistung kann man immer brauchen und mobile-CPUs sind mittlerweile recht gut wenn es darum geht Energie zu sparen wenn sie nicht gebraucht bzw. ausgelastet werden...  du hast halt von ner guten GPU gesprochen, deswegen die Empfehlung... 

Hmm... also nur ein persönlicher Rat: Ich würde versuchen umzutauschen bevor die 2 Wochen rum sind! Wenn Umtausch nicht möglich weil bereits ausverkauft Nachbesserung verlangen. Fiepen ist ein klarer technischer Defekt/Mangel. Wenn sie es nicht beseitigen können: Geld zurück und Suche neu starten! Würde dann aber neuen Threat aufmachen und nochmal klar und deutlich schreiben was du suchst und brauchst und was dir wichtig ist. Dann werden dir sicher Leute antworten... hier werden kaum mehr Leute antworten weil 70 Antworten sind schon etwas lang und das liest sich kaum einer mehr von A-Z durch.


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ahja: Hier kannst du die Retoure starten und hier siehst du die Ladengeschäfte von Notebooksbilliger.de ...weiß ja nicht wo du her kommst aber wenn eines in der Nähe ist würde ich selbst hin fahren und das denen hinlegen und die weiteren Schritte besprechen.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Würde den Quad nicht durch einen Dual austauschen. Der Quad ist im Gesamten weniger stark ausgelastet als ein DualCore, wodurch er seltener hochtakten wird. Dürfte hinterher bei +-0 an Akkulaufzeit herauskommen. Zumal 5 Stunden doch schon ziemlich gut für ein Notebook in der Geschwindigkeitskategorie ist, vielen Notebooks geht schon nach spätestens 3 Stunden die Puste aus. 

Und was das Display angeht, wie oft guckst du da schief drauf? 

An den anderen Punkten kann man natürlich nichts ändern.... 

Würde mal zu diesem Notebook raten:

Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-590D (NX.MQLEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test Acer Aspire VN7-591G-77A9 (Black Edition) - Gaming Notebook zum guten Preis aber ohne Desktop-Ambitionen

Ist zwar von einem anderem Modell, dürfte sich aber nicht viel nehmen. Das Notebook im Test hat ne doppelt so große HDD und einen i7 statt einem i5. 

Bietet alles was du dir gewünscht hast (IPS-Panel, i5-H, 8GB RAM, FullHD, dedizierte GPU, sogar mit OS... ja gut, 128GB-SSD, dafür mit zusätzlicher HDD ), bis auf das DVD-Laufwerk...


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also das Nitro fält schonmal raus... Dualcore. 
Der VN7 ist schon eher was aber dennoch: Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ACER keine Ahnung davon hat wie man gute Notebooks baut die auch noch länger als ein Jahr halten.
Und: Das VN7 ist noch mehr auf Gamer ausgerichtet als das welches er bereits gekauft hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



chischko schrieb:


> Also das Nitro fält schonmal raus... Dualcore.
> Der VN7 ist schon eher was aber dennoch: Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ACER keine Ahnung davon hat wie man gute Notebooks baut die auch noch länger als ein Jahr halten.
> Und: Das VN7 ist noch mehr auf Gamer ausgerichtet als das welches er bereits gekauft hat.



Hat er sich oben gewünscht, also habe ich es ihm rausgesucht.

Und naja, Acer ist soweit ich weiß einer am meisten vertretenen Notebookhersteller, da kommt es nunmal durch die Masse an verkauften Notebooks auch zu mehr Problemen. Zumal man von der VN7-Reihe wirklich wenig schlechtes hört (alleine das Doppellüfterkühlsystem weckt Vertrauen...).

Und was ist daran so schlimm dass das Notebook auf Gamer ausgerichtet ist? Hat ne recht lange Akkulaufzeit (4-5H... Die Notebooks mit ner iGP liegen auch nicht weit drüber, da diese dann meist auch kleinere Akkus haben.), ein guts Display und das Gehäuse ist auch nicht zu schlecht. Es ist nicht zu schwer, ist gut ausgestattet, wieso sollte man sich mit weniger zufrieden geben?


----------



## chischko (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Zum Thema Dual vs. 4-Kerner hast du doch bereits SELBST die Begründung in Post #73 am Anfang tauschen. Wieso bleibst du das nicht konsistent? 

Ein Gaming Rechner wird niemals solche Akku Laufzeiten hinbekommen wie ein halbwegs darauf ausgelegter Office Laptop (hat natürlich weit mehr Leistung, klar!). Die Akkulaufzeit ist desn_ scheinbar recht wichtig, deshalb würde ich eben eher eine iGPU oder eine energieeffizientere dedizierte gPU empfehlen, statt die Wuchtbrumme, die deine ACER EMpfehlungen mitbringen. 

Alternative Empfehlungen, die nun mal in eine andere Richtung gehen (und JA! Das sind 2-Kerner! Und ich empfehle sie auch nur eingeschränkt!): Doch eher im Businessbereich angesiedelt und prahlen nicht mit ihren Werten auf dem Papier sondern eher durch Langlebigkeit und durchdachtes Design. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es das ist was du suchst, deswegen nur eingeschränkte Empfehlungen sind dieses (12,5" ASUS Business Notebook) und dieses (T Linie von Lenovo. Hier das 14" Modell als Ultrabook. Oft gesehen im Businessbereich. Erst gestern hatte das ein Kunde von mir unter'm Arm).  

Nur so ein Gedanke am Rande: Schon einmal an ein gebrauchtes MB Air gedacht? 

Zum Thema Acer vs. Qualität hab ich mich bereits einige mal ausgelassen und wiederhole mich nicht. Nur so viel: Ich hab viele schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und musste viele der Gerät reparieren, tauschen, wiederherstellen etc. Ca. 30 Stück schon in meinen Händen gehabt.... viele kurz über 2 Jahre gehalten (manche auch nur ein Jahr) und dann abgeschmiert/Frust bereitet...  Hierzu halte ich mich nun auch mal zurück, sonst wir der Post unnnötig lang!


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm... also nur ein persönlicher Rat: Ich würde versuchen umzutauschen bevor die 2 Wochen rum sind! Wenn Umtausch nicht möglich weil bereits ausverkauft Nachbesserung verlangen. Fiepen ist ein klarer technischer Defekt/Mangel. Wenn sie es nicht beseitigen können: Geld zurück und Suche neu starten!
> Hier kannst du die Retoure starten und hier siehst du die Ladengeschäfte von Notebooksbilliger.de ...weiß ja nicht wo du her kommst aber wenn eines in der Nähe ist würde ich selbst hin fahren und das denen hinlegen und die weiteren Schritte besprechen.


München wäre der nächste Shop und der ist zu weit entfernt  Letztendlich habe ich mich nun dazu entschieden, den Laptop zurück zu senden. Hab nochmal einen meiner Lehrer drauf schauen lassen und der meinte, das Display wäre für medientechnische Zwecke völlig ungeeignet aufgrund der Blickwinkelstabilität. 
Bzgl. der Rücksendung: Soll ich einen Grund angeben? Theoretisch könnte ich 14 Tage ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücksenden. Wenn ich einen technischen Mangel angebe machen die eventuell weniger Probleme (wenn überhaupt). Allerdings wurde in meinem SSD-Thread gesagt Spulenfiepen wäre kein technischer Mangel.
Soll/Muss ich auf die SSD wieder FreeDOS aufspielen? Gibts dazu evtl. eine idiotensichere Anleitung? 

Der Acer von iGameKudan hätte auch viel zu viel Leistung, habe meine Anforderungen dahingehend geändert, dass er eher für den Office-Betrieb, Photoshop und anspruchslose Games wie TrackMania sein soll  Das dafür schnell, also mit SSD und 8GB RAM. IPS-Display wäre auch super.
Außerdem bin ich von Acer ebenfalls abgeneigt, weil man viel schlechtes darüber hört.

Ich könnte mir zurzeit auch echt gut ein ThinkPad vorstellen, die sind hochwertig, robust und wartungsfreundlich. Haben halt in meinem Preissegment leider nur eine iGPU.
An Apple hätte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich persönlich mag einfach Windows und kann mir nicht vorstellen, auf MacOS umzusteigen. Zudem hab ich noch nie mit einem Mac gearbeitet. Viele Tools und Anwendungen funktionieren einfach nur unter Windows und letztendlich müsste ich dann wieder parallel mit Windows arbeiten. Eine Überlegung wert wäre es aber, da MacOS generell gut und ressourcensparend laufen soll.

Auch bei ubook.at werde ich mich noch umschauen, mittlerweile gibt es dort auch Angebote. U.a. auch -18% auf alle Apple-Produkte.
Ich werde dann heute Abend noch ein paar Vorschläge posten


----------



## Jineapple (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Vielleicht der hier?

20DSS00B00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 mit 256GB SSD - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

256GB SSD (oder als 128GB SSD+500GB HDD), 8 GB RAM und IPS-Display. Keine dedizierte GPU, aber immerhin ein neuer i5, da dürfte mit der iGPU denke ich auch ein bisschen was drin sein. Hab kürzlich die Variante mit schwächerer CPU gekauft und bin soweit zufrieden. Hab ihn allerdings noch nicht wirklich auf Herz und Nieren überprüft.


----------



## 442 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Tearing hat übrigens nichts mit dem verwendeten Display zutun, sondern mit den den FPS und der verwendeten Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors und kann ganz einfach mit V-Sync abgeschaltet werden wenn es einen stört. Ist auch im Wikipedia-Artikel den du gepostet hast, beschrieben.

Thinkpads sind ihr Geld eindeutig wert, auch die Eingabegeräte spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Leider sind die Displays meist nur mäßig bis zur T-Reihe. Erst ab der wirds wieder besser, die liegen aber über deinem Budget.
Das Nitro ist nicht so schlecht wie Acers Ruf:
Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-571G-574H (NX.MRVEG.014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-571G-56N0 (NX.MQKEG.040) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schaus dir ruhig mal an. Gute Verarbeitung, gutes IPS-Display. Sehr flach, sieht gut aus, trotzdem relativ leise. Leider schlecht zu warten (keine Wartungsklappe). 850/840m sind ausreichen für ein Spiel zwischendurch, die CPU-Leistung müsste dir ausreichen. DVD-Laufwerk vorhanden (5*7*1G nicht 5*9*1G! Das mit der 7 hat Dualcoreprozessoren, maximal eine GTX850m und ein anders Kühlsystem). Akkulaufzeit liegt bei 8 Stunden, hier bitte:  Test-Update Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro (VN7-571G-56NX) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## chischko (1. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Jineapples Vorschlag find ich ziemlich gut! die 442er Empfehlung kann ich aus bereits kommunizierten Gründen nicht teilen.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Rücksendung: Soll ich einen Grund angeben? Theoretisch könnte ich 14 Tage ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücksenden. Wenn ich einen technischen Mangel angebe machen die eventuell weniger Probleme (wenn überhaupt). Allerdings wurde in meinem SSD-Thread gesagt Spulenfiepen wäre kein technischer Mangel.
> Soll/Muss ich auf die SSD wieder FreeDOS aufspielen? Gibts dazu evtl. eine idiotensichere Anleitung?


Zu der Rücksendung hätte ich noch eine Frage, die mir ein erfahrener Online-Besteller hoffentlich beantworten kann 

Auf CampusPoint bin ich bei meiner bisherigen Notebook-Suche auch bereits gestoßen, deren Performance-Sets sind echt toll, da sie alle 8GB RAM und eine SSD haben. Das von Jineapple erwähnte ThinkPad sieht echt gut aus, das einzige was mich dran stört ist die einjährige Garantie. Soweit ich das gesehen habe würde eine Erweiterung auf 3 Jahre Bring-In nur 61,90€ kosten. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Tasten des Touchpads oben sind?

Der von 442 erwähnte Acer hört sich auch echt gut an. Top Leistung und Akkulaufzeit und ansprechendes Design. Leider fehlt eine SSD, und laut dem angehängten Test müsste man die Hauptplatine herausnehmen, um eine einzubauen.

Am Ende noch die ubook.at-Angebote:
Dort gäbe es das "Lenovo ThinkPad T450s", welches zwar deutlich über meinem Budget ist, sich sonst aber super anhört. Gäbe von meiner Seite daran nichts auszusetzen, außer die iGPU bei dem Preis. Ist halt ein Business-Notebook. Allerdings super leicht und mit 3 Jahre Garantie um 1100€.

Dann noch das "HP EliteBook 840 G2". Ebenfalls 3 Jahre Garantie, 1,6kg und höchstwahrscheinlich ausreichende Leistung um 910€. Allerdings nur mit 120GB SSD und 320GB HDD für Daten. HDD brauche ich nicht unbedingt, ich habe meine benötigten Daten alle auf USB-Sticks oder in der Cloud, zum einfacheren Synchronisieren


----------



## Jineapple (1. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ja, die Tasten sind oben. 1 Jahr Garantie ist natürlich ein bisschen dürftig, aber kann man ja erweitern.

Das 450s kommt auch im Test ziemlich gut weg. 1100€ finde ich für einen Laptop zum Arbeiten aber schon ziemlich viel. Musst du wissen ob es dir das wert ist.

Das HP klingt auf dem Papier auch sehr gut. Kenn mich bei den Modellen aber gar nicht aus.


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Habe gerade bei notebooksbilliger.de gelesen, dass sie nicht den vollen Kaufpreis erstatten, wenn z.B. die Software geändert wurde.

Ich muss also definitiv wieder FreeDOS drauf geben. Leider konnte ich keine Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung auf Deutsch finden. Könntet ihr mir hier eventuell weiterhelfen?

Auch weiß ich leider nicht, welche Version von FreeDOS drauf war bzw. wie die Festplatte formatiert war. Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, ist dringend 

Wenn ich das Notebook ein wenig abwische und keine Kratzer drin sind können die aber nicht von einer Wertminderung sprechen, oder? Also eventuell wegen ein paar Fingerabdrücken oder Staub (weil dort "Verschmutzungen" steht).

Sollte ich auch zur Beweissicherung Fotos machen?


----------



## chischko (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Fotos sind immer gut! "Verschmutzungen" müsse schon Fettflecken, hartnäckiger Staub, "Grind" o.Ä. sein. Fingerabdrücke sind keine Verschmutzungen! 
Ich bin mit dem Thema FreeDos nun nicht unbedingt stark vertraut aber soweit ich weiß gbt es nur 2 Versionen: 1.0 (Release ca. 2005) und 1.1 (erst ca. 3 Jahre alt... Ich würde deshalb mal stark tippen, dass V1.1 bei dir drauf war. Hier ein Link zu Installation auf deutsch. Sollte ich hier einem Irrtum bzgl. Versionen unterliegen bitte ich vorab schonmal um Verzeihung.


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hab gerade noch auf das Video zurückgedacht, welches mir bei der Installation von Windows 8.1 geholfen hat. Dort wird bei Sekunde 28 irgendwas von Version 1.1, aber auch was von Jahr 2006.
Interessant wäre auch noch die Formatierung des Laufwerks (vermutlich FAT32, da zumindest das Wort im Video auftaucht) sowie die Größe der Partition. 

Bzgl. der Anleitung hätte ich nur dieses Video gefunden, der Typ macht aber alles relativ schnell und ich weiß natürlich auch nicht ob es so passt 

Was ich auch noch gefunden hätte wäre "Rufus", ein Programm das einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellt und direkt FreeDOS drauf spielen kann.


----------



## Jineapple (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die Formatierung müsste FAT32 sein, ja. Zumindest scheint NTFS nicht unterstützt zu sein.

Was die Größe der Partition angeht... Hast du denn was an der Partitionierung geändert? Normalerweise dürfte das einfach die ganze Festplatte sein, es sei denn, was ich mir bei FreeDOS aber weniger vorstellen kann...
Aber ohne Garantie, hab bisher noch nicht mit FreeDOS zu tun gehabt!


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Gut, vielen Dank 
Nein ich habe nichts geändert, bei der Windows-Installation hab ich einfach den freien Platz auf der Platte ausgewählt, dort stand nichts von Partitionierung (oder auch Formatierung).

Aber der im Video legt schon eine neue primäre Partition an. Könnte ich dann einfach statt der primären Partition direkt auf dieses "FREE" mit in dem Fall 102MB installieren? Das Problem ist, dass noch die wenigsten jemals mit FreeDOS gearbeitet haben. Wäre eigentlich viel sinnvoller, wenn sie die PCs mit Ubuntu ausliefern würden...

Außerdem finde ich es irgendwie auch ein wenig blöd, dass man an der Software nichts verändern darf. Mit FreeDOS kann ich weder die Leistung, das Display noch sonst was testen...
Die sollen froh sein, dass ich Win 8.1 mit allen Treibern installiert habe  Irgendwie kann ich es natürlich auch verstehen...


----------



## Jineapple (2. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also normalerweise sollte das mit FreoDOS installieren relativ einfach gehen, in der Annahme dass die LiveCD ein entsprechendes Menü hat... Einlegen, von der CD booten und dann bekommt man hoffentlich ein Menü, wo man die entsprechende Partition auswählen kann. Extra partitionieren musst du eigentlich nicht. Und falls es doch irgendwas unerwartetes geben sollte, könntest du ja vllt. ein Foto machen und dann nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Man könnte es evtl. auf drauf ankommen lassen und den Laptop erstmal zurückschicken, ohne das FreeDos drauf ist.... aber da fehlt mir dann wirklich die Erfahrung wie kulant NBB da wirklich ist. Ich hab sie hier im Laden in München als recht kulant erlebt.


----------



## desm_ (3. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung aber ich denke nicht, dass die besonders kulant sind. Ich will es auf jeden Fall nicht drauf an kommen lassen. Sonst ziehen sie mir noch 50€ oder mehr ab, nur um FreeDOS wieder drauf zu spielen. Da probier ich es zumindest vorher selbst. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, werde es aber morgen, spätestens übermorgen versuchen.

Theoretisch hätte ich jetzt noch 14 Tage Zeit die Ware zurückzusenden, oder? (mache ich definitiv früher )

NBB schreibt, ich soll das Paket bei der nächsten Poststation ausreichend frankiert abgeben, sie erstatten mir danach die Standard-Rücksendekosten. Außerdem noch, dass "Schäden auf Grund unzureichender Transportsicherung" grob fahrlässig sind. Heißt das ich soll das Paket zusätzlich versichern oder einfach gut einpacken? Wenn ich es so einpacke wie sie mir es geschickt haben, sollte es doch keine Probleme geben.
Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass das Paket bei der Post am Ende 20€ Versand kostet und ich dann doch drauf sitzen bleibe, weil es eventuell zu teuer ist. Aber wenn die sagen bei der nächsten Poststation abgeben, müssen sie mir es Rückerstatten, oder?

Außer ihre Adresse haben sie mir auch keinen Rücksendeaufkleber geschickt, muss ich den also wahrscheinlich selbst machen, richtig?


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich würde es als Paket mit der Deutschen Post schicken (die sind von Haus aus versichert bis einem gewissen Warenwert) und du hast einen Nachweis über die Aufgabe der Sendung und den Empfang. Sichern sollten man Elektronik immer ausreichend. Schön mit Zeitungspapier oder Luftpolsterfolie o.Ä. einpolstern. Lieber zu weich gepolstert als 'nen Schaden riskieren. Die sind bei der Post (auch bei DPD, Hermes und UPS) nicht unbedingt zimperlich wenn es um den Umgang mit Paketen geht. Ein "Vorsicht zerbrechlich" o.Ä. bringt zwar nicht viel sollte aber drauf! 
Die Rücksendeadresse einfach auf den Paketschein bei der Post schreiben und drauf kleben. Ganz einfach! Nur eben drauf achten, dass du nicht Päckchen erwischt. Die sind nicht versichert. 
NBB wird dir dann die regulären Kosten (Porto) rückerstatten.


----------



## desm_ (3. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich wohne in Österreich, Deutsche Post geht also schlecht 
D.h. den Sticker mit der Adresse kann ich bei der Post auch noch anfertigen?


----------



## desm_ (4. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hätte jetzt versucht FreeDOS vom USB-Stick aus zu installieren. Das Problem ist, dass der USB-Stick als C:/ erkannt wird und FreeDOS meint, es müsste sich auf C:/ installieren. Ich kann zwar mit FDISK die "Current Fixed Drive" auf die SSD ändern, beim Beenden von FDISK rebootet der PC allerdings und die Prozedur fängt erneut an. Komischerweise zeigt FreeDOS die Belegung ("Usage") der SSD nach dem Formatieren bereits mit 100% an.

Einmal stand nach dem Reboot auch "Missing Operating System" da. 

Im Anhang der Screenshot, der zeigt, was direkt nach dem Klicken auf "Install to harddisk" passiert.

Windows lässt sich übrigens nicht mehr starten, da das Laufwerk bereits (mehrmals) formatiert wurde.


----------



## desm_ (4. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich glaube das Problem liegt darin, dass FreeDOS den USB-Stick nicht mehr erkennt. Besser wäre es wahrscheinlich, es von einem CD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Leider hat der Laptop keines...
Und wie bereits geschrieben, wenn ich die "Current Fixed Drive" auf die SSD ändere und reboote, speichert er die Einstellung nicht.

Ich bräuchte bitte dringendst eure Hilfe! Meine Mutter drängt mich dazu, den Laptop spätestens morgen zurückzusenden, da sie Angst hat, dass sonst die Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist. Und ich teile ihre Angst, dass NBB Probleme macht wenn ich solange warte...


----------



## Jineapple (4. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich probier jetzt mal bei mir FreeDOS auf ner kleinen Partition zu installieren. Melde mich wieder wenn ich fertig bin


----------



## Lee (4. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also ich habe keine Ahnung von FreeDos aber für mich sieht das so aus, als würde er die SSD nicht erkennen als Laufwerk, das er nutzen kann?

Probier vllt mal aus ein Windows Setup zu starten  (oder n Linux image mit gparted) und die Festplatte einfach komplett zu löschen inklusive aller Partitionierungen. Das machst du im Windows Setup zumindest mit Diskpart. Drücke Shift+F10 um eine Konsole zu öffnen.  Und gib ein:

```
diskpart
list disk
select disk # (anstelle der Raute die nummer der Platte)
clean
exit
```

Vllt erkennt der die SSD nicht weil da NTFS Partitionen drauf sind auf die er nicht installieren kann?


----------



## Jineapple (5. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Probier das auf jeden Fall mal aus. Bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt, ich hab zwar eine primäre DOS Partition erstellen können, aber beim Neustart wird mir wie dir nur der USB-Stick angezeigt. Das kann aber evtl. an ner unsauberen Partitionierung bzw. Formatierung liegen.

Falls es nichts hilft würde ich beim Support von NBB anrufen und nachfragen, wie du das machen sollst.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Hätte jetzt versucht, per Linux Live die SSD mit GParted in das MS-DOS Partitionierungsschema umzuwandeln. Es steht in GParted "unallocated" dabei.
Wenn ich danach im FreeDOS-Setup wieder ein "Primary DOS"-Laufwerk anlege, steht wieder Usage "100%", bei Formatierung "FAT32ext" und das ganze beginnt von vorne...

Und wenn GParted mir die komplette Festplatte als unallocated anzeigt,sollten doch keine NTFS-Partitionen mehr drauf sein, oder?


----------



## Jineapple (5. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Macht für mich Sinn, also mir würde nichts einfallen, was du anders machen musst, aber kenn mich halt auch ned super aus. Du kannst noch schauen, ob du wo anders im Forum jemanden findest, der dir helfen kann, aber ansonsten würde ich wie gesagt den NBB Support mal anrufen und die Situation schildern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die da einen großen Aufstand machen, dir bleibt ja zum Testen wirklich nichts anderes übrig als ein neues OS zu installieren.


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich habe da keine Wirkliche Empfehlung für dich Rate aber für Dauerbetrieb Acer ab .. Kühl probleme unso! mein Acer ist durch Mainboard Hitzeschaden CPU war auch dahin!


----------



## chischko (5. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Mustangbruder das war nen typischer "ichwillmehrBeiträge"Beitrag... ich habe in deisem Threat bereits intensivst von ACER abgeraten und aus der Luft gegriffen war dieser Beitrag ebenfalls


----------



## desm_ (8. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal sorry, dass ich mich erst zu spät zurück melde!

Leider habe ich auch am Donnerstag nicht geschafft, FreeDOS aufzuspielen.
Habe letztendlich wie von Jineapple vorgeschlagen bei der Hotline angerufen. Die nette Dame meinte, dass ihr keine Fälle bekannt wären wo für das Zurückspielen des OS etwas verlangt wurde. Sie meinte die Wahrscheinlichkeit sei "sehr gering". Aber mal schauen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Techniker nicht vor dasselbe Problem stoßen wie ich.

Aber nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, der Notebooksuche. Habe eigentlich noch immer die gleichen Favoriten, wie bereits vor einigen Tagen gepostet.

Das "HP EliteBook 840 G2" von ubook.at. Hat 3 Jahre Garantie, wiegt 1,6kg und kostet 910€. Hat allerdings nur mit 120GB SSD und 320GB HDD für Daten. Die HDD brauche ich wie bereits erwähnt nicht unbedingt, da ich meine benötigten Daten alle auf USB-Sticks oder in der Cloud habe. Hat zwar nur eine iGPU, ist halt ein Business-Gerät, das keine besondere GPU benötigt.
Von HP hört man auch relativ oft vom schlechten Support: Ist das bei den Business-Geräten auch so?

Und das "Lenovo ThinkPad L450". Leicht schwerer mit 2kg, leider nur 1 Jahr Garantie. Ließe sich aber erweitern. Sonst hätte ich an dem Lenovo-Notebook nichts zu meckern. Ist 150€ günstiger als der HP-Kollege, bei ziemlich gleichen Specs. Allerdings 2 Jahre weniger Garantie und weniger ansprechendes Design. Dafür ist es ein ThinkPad, was einen verdammt guten Ruf hat...

Beide sind nur 14'' groß, ist für den mobilen Einsatz denke ich kein Nachteil. Außerdem kommen sie ohne optischem Laufwerk und mit VGA-Anschluss daher.

Ich freue mich wie immer auf eure Antworten und Vorschläge 

Lg desm_


----------



## chischko (8. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hm naja also ein Jahr Garantie gibt es nicht wirklich... 2 Jahre sind doch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben (Unterschied Gewährleistung/Garantie), oder?

Edit: Zu früh geklickt! 
Ich persönlich hab wenig Erfahrung mit den HP aber die sind eigentlich eher negativ geprägt aber wie gesagt nicht sehr fundiert das Ganze. Ich bin selbst immernoch ein großer Fan von den Lenovo! Das Angebot find ich ganz OK wen man sich die Ausstattung (8GB, 256erSSD, 5200U) ansieht und dazu Lenovo Qualität bekommt geht's i.O.


----------



## DP455 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Eine Garantie ist eine freiwillige Herstellerleistung und daher die Dauer und der Umfang / die Bedingungen dieser Leistung auch selbst vom Hersteller festlegbar. Die Gewährleistung dagegen ist vom Gesetzgeber festgeschrieben, bei Neuware 24 Monate...


----------



## Jineapple (8. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also ich hab das Lenovo mit kleinerer CPU jetzt etwas über eine Woche und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Guter Bildschirm, gute Akkulaufzeiten (ich komme so auf 6-7 h), eine tolle Tastatur mit Trackpoint und physischen Maustasten, was nicht unerheblich ist. Die zwei Kilo sind vom Gewicht her absolut i.O. FullHD auf 14" ist beim ersten Mal ziemlich klein, aber man gewöhnt sich daran und kann dafür bequem zum Beispiel zwei Sachen auf je einer Bildschirmhälfte haben.

Vom HP habe ich keine Ahnung wie das ist.


----------



## DP455 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



desm_ schrieb:


> Dafür ist es ein ThinkPad, was einen verdammt guten Ruf hat...



Nicht jedes, und schon gar nicht jede Serie. Auch wenn du mit dem von dir genannten Modell aus der L-Serie (Einsteiger-Business-Klasse) nicht viel falsch machen kannst, ließe sich das ganze, insbesondere verarbeitungstechnisch, noch mit der T- oder W-Serie steigern, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat. Die meint man in der Regel auch, wenn man auf den "verdammt guten Ruf" verweist. Ältere Gebrauchtmodelle (Leasingrückläufer) der T-Serie  (z.B. T420(s)) sind nicht zu unrecht sehr beliebt bei Studenten...


----------



## norse (9. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Die L-Serie ist wirklich Top! War selbst erstaunt ... Die Verarbeitung und Qualität ist besser als bei der E Serie. Allein die Metall schaniere am Deckel sind Gold wert!


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Kann es nur positiv bekräftigen. Das von dir gepostete Angebot klingt wirklich gut und ich überlege gerade es meinem Cousin auch zu empfehlen, der nun auch plant ein paar Unis unsicher zu machen! ... Schwups! Empfohlen


----------



## rabe08 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*



DP455 schrieb:


> ... ließe sich das ganze, insbesondere verarbeitungstechnisch, noch mit der T- oder W-Serie steigern, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat. Die meint man in der Regel auch, wenn man auf den "verdammt guten Ruf" verweist. Ältere Gebrauchtmodelle (Leasingrückläufer) der T-Serie  (z.B. T420(s)) sind nicht zu unrecht sehr beliebt bei Studenten...



Kann ich nur bestätigen (geschrieben auf meinem Lenovo W). Allerdings muss man hier auch aufpassen, leider bedeutet je neuer um so weniger Thinkpad. Wenn man ein T/W aus der 0er oder 1er Serie zerlegt (W bzw. T 400, 500, 410, 510) findet man genug Metall, um daraus einen Kleinwagen zu bauen. Wird bei den neueren immer weniger. Auch die Tastaturen werden immer mehr, ist jetzt schwer zu sagen, ich sag mal Mainstream, haben keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale mehr. Dafür spart es in der Produktion bestimmt 10 bis 20 Euro... Sehr wichtig bei Notebooks, die für bis zu 2.500 Euro verkauft werden.


----------



## desm_ (9. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Dann spricht zurzeit doch echt vieles für das ThinkPad, da es hier von euch nur positive Rückmeldungen dazu gab 
Ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad wäre natürlich auch überlegenswert, allerdings verlieren die Dinger mMn nicht wirklich viel an Wert über 1 Jahr, und bei allem älteren ist die Hardware zu veraltet. Dann lieber etwas mehr bezahlen für einen Erstbesitz. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ihr könnt mir aber gerne auch ein paar gebrauchte Angebote posten. 

Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit CampusPoint? Und wie ist das mit dem Nachweis, dass ich ein Schüler bin? Auf der Seite steht ein Schülerausweis würde reichen. Weiter unten steht, dass Lenovo einen Studentenausweis nicht mehr akzeptiert. Eventuell eine Schulbesuchsbestätigung? Ich meine irgendwo schon gelesen zu haben, dass die Angebote dort für Österreicher auch gelten, ist das richtig?
@Jineapple: Hast du auch dort bestellt? Wenn ja, wie war es bei dir mit dem Nachweis?


----------



## Jineapple (9. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich hab meine Immatrikulationsbescheinigung eingescannt, das ist ziemlich schnell durchgegangen. Studentenausweis reicht wohl nicht, weil da evtl. nicht ersichtlich ist ob der noch gilt (wobei da eigentlich auch der Zeitraum drauf ist...)

Naja wenn du einen Schülerausweis hast mit einer aktuellen Bestätigung sollte das passen. Und wenn nicht musst du halt mal im Sekretariat vorbei schauen und es dir bestätigen lassen. Es geht halt darum, dass sie sicher gehen müssen, dass die Bescheinigung noch aktuell ist und nicht schon älter.


----------



## Lee (10. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Im Zweifel schnell durchklingeln und fragen. Die beißen nicht


----------



## desm_ (10. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Und wie siehts bzgl. der iGPU aus? Damals meintet ihr, das die nicht so viel drauf haben. Reicht sie wenn man damit nur z.B. TrackMania, Minecraft,... spielen will trotzdem aus? 
Habt ihr eventuell noch andere Vorschläge außer das bereits erwähnte ThinkPad? Eventuell ein anderes Modell oder sogar anderer Hersteller? Oder wäre ich mit dem ThinkPad L450 wirklich perfekt beraten?


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also ich habe heute Rise of Nations auf 1600*900 gespielt auf einer iGPU und es war laut (weil heiß) aber spielbar.... soo schlecht wie bis vor Kurzem gedacht sin die nicht.


----------



## desm_ (18. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

So... hab mich jetzt eine Woche nicht gemeldet, da ich warten wollte, bis die Retoure von Notebooksbilliger abgeschlossen ist. Hat letztendlich echt super funktioniert, sie haben keine Probleme wegen FreeDOS gemacht und ich hab die kompletten Versandkosten erstattet bekommen. Top 

Ich hab mir auch in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Gedanken zum Notebookkauf gemacht.
Bei CampusPoint hab ich mir auch noch weitere ThinkPads angeschaut, die leider immer einen Haken haben.

Lenovo ThinkPad® L540 Modell 20AUS00N00 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
+ Design, SSD, DVD-Laufwerk, VGA, *3 Jahre Garantie*
- *TN-Panel*, Haswell-CPU, Gewicht (2,6kg)
Preis: 825€

20C6S05A00 Lenovo ThinkPad® University Edge E540 Performance-Set - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
+ Design, SSD, DVD-Laufwerk, VGA, *dedizierte GPU*
- *TN-Panel*, Haswell-CPU, 1 Jahr Garantie, Gewicht (2,5kg)
Preis: 699€

20DGS00200 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® E550 mit 256GB SSD - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
+ Design, SSD, DVD-Laufwerk, VGA, *dedizierte GPU*
- *TN-Panel*, 1 Jahr Garantie
Preis: 769€

Die 2 hatten wir bereits:
20DSS00B00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 mit 256GB SSD - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
+ *IPS-Panel*, SSD, VGA
- 1 Jahr Garantie, kein DVD-Laufwerk, Design
Preis: 749€

EliteBook 840 G2
+ *IPS-Display*, Design, SSD, VGA,* Gewicht* (1,6kg), *3 Jahre Garantie
*- ?
Preis: 909€

Alle Laptops sind ohne Windows und leider auch ohne HDMI-Anschluss. Dafür mit DisplayPort, womit man HDMI um 15€ nachrüsten kann. Da ich in der Schule eher VGA brauche (und alle VGA haben) passt das so für mich.

Aufgrund der Auflistung bin ich zurzeit echt zum HP-Laptop hingeneigt. Es ist superleicht, hat ein IPS-Display, 3 Jahre Garantie, kommt von einem österreichischen Shop und gefällt mir optisch echt gut.
Das einzige Manko ist, dass es relativ ähnliche Austattung hat wie das bevorzugte ThinkPad um 749€, allerdings 909€ kostet. Dafür gibt es halt 3 Jahre Garantie, ansprechenderes Design und Ansprechpartner in Österreich bei Garantiefällen. Also ich tendiere zurzeit echt zum HP. Die meisten von euch meinten, dass sie damit keine Erfahrungen hatten. Vielleicht findet sich doch noch jemand, der mit dem Gerät bereits Kontakt hatte.

Natürlich würde ich mich über eure Einschätzung zu den geposteten Modellen freuen 

Lg desm_


----------



## Jineapple (19. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Also die letzten beiden sind mMn die besten Angebote. IPS ist schon was nettes, gerade wenn man den Laptop unterwegs hernimmt. Und persönlich würde ich unbedingt mehr als nur ein ClickPad haben wollen, weiß aber nicht wie das bei dir ist.

Was die Entscheidung zwischen dem L450 und dem G2 angeht... schwer zu sagen. Ich denke du machst mit beiden nichts falsch. Das G1 als Vorgänger ist im Test bei Notebookcheck ziemlich gut weggekommen (übrigens auch ein Stück als das L440 als entsprechender Vorgänger). Unter normalen Umständen sollte sich da zum nächsten Modell nichts entscheidend geändert haben.

Beim Thinkpad könntest du die Garantie auf 3 Jahre erweitern, das wären dann 810€. Also vom Modell her sinds 100€ Unterschied. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt musst du dir überlegen. Rein technisch und von der Verarbeitung macht es denke ich nicht viel aus, halt wie gesagt Gewichtsunterschied und Design. Wenn du das Geld hast kann man sich schon überlegen zum G2 zu greifen.

Du solltest dich wohl allerdings schnell entscheiden, da der u:book shop nur bis 22.3 geöffnet hat. Bei Campuspoint werden zum 1.4 die Preise wegen verändertem Wechselkurs ansteigen.


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich hatte noch einen TrackPoint und weiß demnach nicht, ob das so ein Vorteil ist. Physische Maustasten wären natürlich schon nett, ich denke aber ich werde auch mit einem ClickPad klar kommen.

Den Preisunterschied trotz ziemlich identer Komponenten hatte ich auch bereits in meinem letzten Post angesprochen. 100€ sind prinzipiell schon viel für schöneres Design und ein halbes Kilo weniger Gewicht. Allerdings ist der Shop dafür in Österreich und ich weiß, dass es da keine Probleme gibt. Ich denke zwar auch, dass CampusPoint ganz gut ist, damit hatte aber noch keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis Erfahrung.

Die Problematik mit ubook ist mir durchaus bewusst, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis  Hab mir dort bereits ein Konto freischalten lassen, damit ich ohne Probleme bestellen kann, sollte ich mich dafür entscheiden.
Auch vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu den Preiserhöhungen bei CampusPoint. Davon wusste ich noch nichts.

Ich tendiere aber zurzeit stark zum HP 840 G2, eben wegen dem Design und dem Ansprechpartner in der Nähe.
Im ubook-Forum steht was von 12h Akkulaufzeit. Das wäre natürlich der Wahnsinn, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das in der Praxis wirklich möglich ist. Sonst hätte ich zu der Akkulaufzeit leider nichts gefunden.
Außerdem ist es sehr robust, da es den Military Standard "MIL-STD-810G" unterstützt.


----------



## DP455 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

12h Akkulaufzeit mit 'nem 50Wh-Akku? Unter praxisfernen Bedingungen vielleicht, sprich Helligkeit auf Minimum, CPU/GPU im Idle, Funk (WLAN, UMTS, LTE etc.) aus. Wenn man diesen Wert halbiert, wird's realistisch...


----------



## chischko (19. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hi, 

(ich mal wieder  )
Also das mit der Akkulaufzeit hat jemand aus dem Marketing geschrieben der sich dachte was klingt besser als Apples (übrigens auch Humbug) angepriesene 10 Stunden? genau! 12 Stunden! Völliger Irrsinn und fernab jeder Realität! 
[Klugsch3ißermodus]
Wir testen unsere Geräte nach dem 810F udn der heisst nur, dass die Dinger mal im Random-Rauschbereich 20Hz bis 2KHz geschüttelt werden mit Peaks bis zu 7,7 grms und 3*3*60ms (3 Schocks pro Richtung) Sägezahnschocks mit 60gpk Spitzenwert ausgesetzt waren... auf deutsch: Die Dinger wurden auf nen Shaker gespannt und mal ordentlich gerüttelt und haben danachnoch funktioniert. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, wenn das Ding mal runter fällt oder Wasser abbekommt. Da bitte nicht irreleiten lassen. Das ist reine Vibrationssicherheit! [/Klugsch3ißermodus]

Ansnonsten glaube ich auch, dass du mit dem G2 nen guten Deal machst!


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Ich habe noch bis morgen Zeit, das Notebook zu bestellen. Was mich allerdings schockiert hat, ist die Lieferzeit von 28 Tagen. Da kann ich noch 4 Wochen auf mein Notebook warten :/

Vorhin hab ich noch das "Acer Aspire VN7-571G-52DB". Das wäre einfach das perfekte Gerät, wäre es nicht von Acer . IPS-Display, 15,6 Zoll, DVD-Laufwerk, NVIDIA 850M, 8GB RAM, Windows um 800€. Allerdings keine SSD und halt von Acer. Oft wird über WLAN-Probleme und ein schlechtes Clickpad geklagt. Sonst wäre es aber wirklich der perfekte Laptop, wenn man von der fehlenden SSD absieht. 100€ günstiger als das ubook-Angebot und mit Windows und Grafikkarte. Aber schon alleine wenn man die Amazon-Bewertungen liest überlegt man es sich gleich nochmal, ob man den haben will. Einer hat sich 5 davon bestellt und alle hatten unterschiedliche Mängel...

Ein ähnliches Modell ohne Laufwerk wurde vor ein paar Seiten hier sogar schon gepostet


----------



## desm_ (17. April 2015)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule*

Hey zusammen,

heute ist mein HP-Notebook nun endlich angekommen, doch nach dem Einschalten wurde ich leider sofort wieder enttäuscht . Es soll anscheinend echt nicht sein, dass ich einen neuen Laptop bekomme :/

Wie im Anhang gut zu erkennen, ist links unten ein unschöner, starker Lichthof zu erkennen. Sieht in echt noch schlimmer aus als auf dem Foto. Hab kurz mit Ubuntu Live-USB-Stick gebootet, man sieht es leider nicht nur bei schwarzem Hintergrund, sondern auch bei dem Default-Ubuntu-Desktophintergrund. Dort ist eine deutliche Verfärbung in dem Bereich zu erkennen.

Mein derzeitiger Monitor hat auch Lichthöfe aus den 4 Ecken, allerdings sind die bei weitem nicht so stark und eher gleichmäßig und nicht so punktuell.

Für meinen Teil muss ich den Laptop wohl oder übel wieder zurücksenden, bei einem 910€ teuren Notebook kann ich sowas echt nicht akzeptieren. Da werde ich nicht mal Windows drauf spielen, da es sonst nur zu Problemen bei der Rücksendung kommt. Was ich gehört habe soll der Shop nämlich nicht so kulant sein.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Mir geht das ganze auf jeden Fall *ziemlich* auf die Nerven, da ich mich nach über 3 Monaten Abstinenz nun endlich wieder über einen Laptop gefreut hatte...

Lg desm_


----------

